# The See Less of You Club



## artona

Hi

I was chatting to Sonesta over the New Year and I think it was Chris of Damondunc who came up with the name of the thread - The See Less of You Club.

New Year talk, after the indulgences of Christmas always heads for the "I must lose weight" topic. 

I have been on a diet for weeks now looking for calories on things and the like but its a lonely trek.

We were talking about a thread here where we could post our daily weight (an incentive to lose) and chat about what we have eaten etc. One thing that is recommended is to write down what you have eaten during the day so we could post that as well.

Would people be interested or is just one portion of chips too much, which incidently Shona has just gone to fetch    


stew


----------



## Briarose

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> I was chatting to Sonesta over the New Year and I think it was Chris of Damondunc who came up with the name of the thread - The See Less of You Club.
> 
> New Year talk, after the indulgences of Christmas always heads for the "I must lose weight" topic.
> 
> I have been on a diet for weeks now looking for calories on things and the like but its a lonely trek.
> 
> We were talking about a thread here where we could post our daily weight (an incentive to lose) and chat about what we have eaten etc. One thing that is recommended is to write down what you have eaten during the day so we could post that as well.
> 
> Would people be interested or is just one portion of chips too much, which incidently Shona has just gone to fetch
> 
> stew


Its a very good idea Stew, and one I wouldn't mind joining in but in a month or so, as got my Birthday coming up and also a couple of trips out in the MH I find it easier when the weather is warmer too and also once back at work.........will start to get thinking myself into that mode.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Stew!

Yes, it was Chris who came up with the name. I had just announced that I was keen to get my weight down this year so hopefully you will "see less of me" the next time you see me and Chris suggested "THE SEE LESS OF YOU CLUB" I think that is a great name and yes I am keen to be a member of it too!

Like you I am determined to shed the flab and I think if we all get together and try to spur one another on and post recipes and ideas we could all benefit from one another's support. As you can probably tell from meeting me I have a lot to lose and I think it would be helfpul to have a thread where those amongst us who are also battling the bulge can post on whenever they feel they need a bit of encouragement or fancy some support and motivation. 

I know this sounds stupid and I wonder if anyone else feels like me but I personally have to be in the right frame of mind in order to get back on the right track to eating healthier again and after all the christmas festivities etc I need that extra shove at the moment to get myself motivated again! Thankfully, once I am motivated I enjoy eating healthy food far more than the crap I have been shoving down my throat the past 2 or 3 weeks but it's keeping in the right mind set that is my problem. Hopefully, if enough of us join in this thread we can all motivate one and other and who knows ............. this time next year "THE SEE LESS OF YOU CLUB" may well have changed a lot of our lives for the better!

Sue


----------



## Snelly

I am willing to be the control subject... eating normal amounts and staying fat.


----------



## Zebedee

Very good idea Stew, and an opportunity for some good natured "encouragement" which we all need, or we wouldn't be trying to slim. :roll:

Trouble is I would probably lie in my teeth if I didn't do too well, and I bet I'm not the only recalcitrant little toerag on this forum.   

Give it a try anyway. Losing weight is not easy, and anything that can turn it into a more pleasant experience and motivate a few of us has got to be worth a try.

I won't be joining of course as I'm only 7 stones dripping wet! 8O 8O

Cheers

*Zebedee a.k.a. "Stick Insect"*


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Stu,

Interesting idea. You know the basis of weight is about calories in and calories out!

I have been a firm believer all my life that you should NEVER diet but eat sensibly. The most important thing is to exercise. As we get older we do less and less of this with more and more sitting around. Meaning less calories out!

The way I run my business I end up spending more time in the office than getting out which once again means less calories out.

To get over this problem I have Precor EFX544 cross trainer, a multi gym, static bike and rowing machine, all currently in the office. I finish work an hour early and work out. Apart from over the Christmas period where I was on the road being Father Christmas to my customers, so put a bit of weight on. 

Claire gets up at 06:30 every weekday morning and goes swimming and she really enjoys it.

Seems to me that we MH'ers could get up early and go for a jog around the park!

Regards

Chris
ps. I will get a schedule ready for you when you come over next week :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

_I am willing to be the control subject... eating normal amounts and staying fat._

Your house had better be the club house then as we were going to make your our heroine :lol: :lol: How much has she lost.

So your avatar is a portrait Zeb :lol: :lol:. You could be right about the little fibs but who are they fooling.

Nette - you can always catch up if you want a delayed start :lol:

I remember a few years ago decidng I was going to lose weight and I lost three stone just like that by not eating after 6pm. These days, older as I am it seems so much harder to lose weight.

I reckon it might prove popular Sue

stew


----------



## Briarose

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _I am willing to be the control subject... eating normal amounts and staying fat._
> 
> Your house had better be the club house then as we were going to make your our heroine :lol: :lol: How much has she lost.
> 
> So your avatar is a portrait Zeb :lol: :lol:. You could be right about the little fibs but who are they fooling.
> 
> Nette - you can always catch up if you want a delayed start :lol:
> 
> I remember a few years ago decidng I was going to lose weight and I lost three stone just like that by not eating after 6pm. These days, older as I am it seems so much harder to lose weight.
> 
> I reckon it might prove popular Sue
> 
> stew


As it was the pair of you suggested it (you and Sue) why don't you two run it :wink: I know Sue won't mind me saying but she does know an awful lot about all kinds of diets and healthy eating etc etc be good to have a male and female team helping out with queries etc


----------



## damondunc

I think we had better put Dunc down for this,and i suppose my svelt self .just to give moral support to Dunc you understand :wink: 
I hope we have enough gigabytes to list everything we eat  

Chris


----------



## IrishHomer

Count me in, and I promise not to lie. :lol: 

Last night I went for a 30min walk. Afterwards I ate a fresh fruit salad(apple, grapes & Kiwi), a packet of walker's crisps and 2 glasses of wine. Believe me that was a cutback. Slept better than I have in a long time. Today, I have eaten as follows:
Breakfast: 2 weetabix, low fat milk, 2 slices toast with Low Fat Flora, followed by small bottle of orange juice + medium banana.
Lunch: Bowl of soup + brown bread(2 slices). Packet of Maltesers(190cals), packet of low fat crisps + I apple.

I'm starting from 20st 4lb, I'm 6'1".  Will weigh on Monday evenings.

IH


----------



## Rapide561

*Food*

Hi

I think I will join in this and see if anyone can work out where I am going wrong. 3500 - 4000 ish calories a day - just to maintain weight!

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Food*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I will join in this and see if anyone can work out where I am going wrong. 3500 - 4000 ish calories a day - just to maintain weight!
> 
> Russell


Oooh Russell - life aint flipping fair is it????? :roll:

Sue


----------



## RichardnGill

I have made myself a promise of loosing at least a stone in the next few months as I want to get back into cycle racing so count me in.

Maybe a good idea for a meet could be to organize a decent bike ride if anyone is interested? Or a shortish run?


Richard....


----------



## Zebedee

artona said:


> Hi
> So your avatar is a portrait Zeb :lol: :lol:. You could be right about the little fibs but who are they fooling.
> stew


You guessed Stew. Pity I got so slim that my trousers fell off just as the photo was taken. :roll:

To be serious for a moment, that's one of the main reasons we got the puppy when our old dog died last August. We were going to have a "dog-free" year to give us more motorhoming freedom, but apart from missing the old girl so much we were both putting on weight quite alarmingly.

Two maxims are highly significant here I think. :? 
1) If it doesn't get past your teeth it can't make you fat.
2) Exercise is about the only other realistic way of losing a bit.

Or if you prefer a different slant, this one is from a consultant cardiologist. _"Being fat and *unfit* is extremely dangerous. Being fat and *fit* is still not good, but being fit significantly reduces the risk of heart problems and gives a far better chance of recovery if the worst should happen."_

Must try harder!! 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

RichardnGill said:


> Maybe a good idea for a meet could be to organize a decent bike ride if anyone is interested? Or a shortish run?


Hi Richard

Our bike rack on the new van was a virgin until Sunday - I actually got the clamps and bits out of the polythene bags, and fitted both bikes to the back (it's a darned sight easier to throw a couple of pairs of walking boots in the locker than fit two bikes to a rack).

We'd certainly be up for that. Maybe have a figure of 8 route, say a 5 mile loop, finishing at base, leading on to a second, 10 - 15 mile loop for the more adventurous?

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Weight*

Hi

I personally think that a little bit of extra weight can be a good thing.

When I had my wisdom tooth out a couple of months back, I "took the food easy" having soup and so on for a couple of days. The weight dropped off me. Had I had some "podge" in reserve, this would not have been an issue.

I also think the same about dogs. I would rather my pet by a couple of kilos over than under - giving him or her "something to fight with" in case of illness etc etc.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Weight*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I personally think that a little bit of extra weight can be a good thing.
> 
> When I had my wisdom tooth out a couple of months back, I "took the food easy" having soup and so on for a couple of days. The weight dropped off me. Had I had some "podge" in reserve, this would not have been an issue.
> 
> I also think the same about dogs. I would rather my pet by a couple of kilos over than under - giving him or her "something to fight with" in case of illness etc etc.
> 
> Russell


Hee hee Russell had to giggle to myself as my "RESERVE" would sustain me for a whole year at least! LOL

Sue


----------



## G2EWS

*Re: Weight*



Sonesta said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I personally think that a little bit of extra weight can be a good thing.
> 
> When I had my wisdom tooth out a couple of months back, I "took the food easy" having soup and so on for a couple of days. The weight dropped off me. Had I had some "podge" in reserve, this would not have been an issue.
> 
> I also think the same about dogs. I would rather my pet by a couple of kilos over than under - giving him or her "something to fight with" in case of illness etc etc.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee Russell had to giggle to myself as my "RESERVE" would sustain me for a whole year at least! LOL
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Hi Sue,

Not according to you luverlly avatar! Or are you not telling the truth with your picture :lol:

Regards

Chris


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Weight*



G2EWS said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Not according to you luverlly avatar! Or are you not telling the truth with your picture :lol:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Oooh, I wish I wish Chris lol!

Nooooooooooo sadly, that pic is just my alter ego 

Sue


----------



## artona

Hi

Sadly Chris Sue is nothing like her avatar in real life. In real life Sue is always smiling      


stew


----------



## G2EWS

Ohh Stew you charmer!

Chris


----------



## savannah

Can I join in ??
I know I'm in Spain....so you can't see the HUGE amount that I MUST lose but I will put in an appearance at one of the outdoor shows once this '' healthy eating'' phase has worked !!!!
I think a must for me is to STOP drinking as much Rose wine, so from now on its ONLY special occasions.......so I suppose that doesn't still count as settling down to watch Corrie with a couple of glasses ? No.....I didnt think so !
More exercise too.....oh no......oh YES.....well I DID go walking last week on one of the Via Verdes near Jerez....nearly KILLED me......dogs loved it........I won't tell you yet where they were ( all 6 of them ) I would need to know you all a bit better first otherwise you would all laugh.....OR think I was mad...........
Anyway, today......porridge made with water and 2 sweetex, cup of coffee for breakfast, then lunch was a
banana then a smoked salmon/low fat cream chese/granary bread , sandwich,cup of coffee, dinner was white fish, green bean, cauliflower, then an apple and just now a cup of low calorie hot chocolate.............SO does that sound like I have sort of been good ??? AND no wine for the last week.......mind you, my brother arrives tomorrow for a few weeks and he LOVES Rose wine.....so that will be my special occasion !!
So....who is going to ''police'' this then ? What do we have to do ????
Who is joining in ?

Lynda


----------



## artona

Hi

_So....who is going to ''police'' this then ? What do we have to do _

Will come back to you on that one very shortly

stew


----------



## Briarose

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Sadly Chris Sue is nothing like her avatar in real life. In real life Sue is always smiling
> 
> stew


You really know how to charm a woman Stew :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Weight*



Rapide561 said:


> I personally think that a little bit of extra weight can be a good thing.


... and you can't have too much of a good thing, eh Russell? 

I've put on weight over the past couple of months, ever since the weather closed in and I stopped cycling every day. I probably won't say what weight I am, but it's a level stones figure.

Since going back to work after Christmas, I've tried to stick to a better way of eating. I've lost one pound in the days since the weekend, which is a start I suppose  I weigh myself most days (yes, I know I shouldn't, but if I've lost weight, I'm happy, and if I haven't, I just think it's too soon to see a difference).

Today, I had cereal for brekkie (normal), then 2 slices of toast for elevenses, leftover vegetarian moussaka for lunch (l have lunch at around 1.30), some fruit in between, and spaghetti for tea. I won't mention a few leftover Cadbury's Roses 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

Nette - :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## gaspode

*Re: Weight*



geraldandannie said:


> it's a level stones figure.


Is that a Stonehenge figure than Gerald? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103345

Oooh. Can i join please?? I live with a health freak who runs 6 miles most days (I'll catch the divil one day!!) he also frequents the gym EVERY day - so all in all that leaves me feeling like a lazy lard arse (in the words of the legendary Jim Royale!!). Am not greatly overweight but feel since I have hit the wrong side of forty that things are certainly changing!!! (says she drinking a large glass of white and munching on the leftover dry roasted from christmas!!). HELP!! Could we have a virtual aerobics class??
A slim new year to all
Annie


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Weight*



gaspode said:


> Is that a Stonehenge figure than Gerald? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: It definitely feels that way sometimes, Ken  xx stones, 0 lbs.

Calories in - calories used = weight gained (or lost). Simple. :?

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Sadly Chris Sue is nothing like her avatar in real life. In real life Sue is always smiling
> 
> stew


Aw, Stew, It was you lovely lot that made me smile and of course that delightful little girl of yours! Her cute little face and her curly locks would certainly bring a smile to anybody's face!
      (See ......... you've done it again lol)    

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*long and dangly*

Hi

I just wish I had some in reserve.

Next time you are in Burton, Topman, Next - where ever - imagine you are me and want a pant of trousers, 30 waist and 35 leg. It is harder work shopping for pants for me than for shoes for any good lady.

I usually end up with a 32 waist if I am lucky that I can "tuck" (usung a belt just causes bunching of the fabric) and I try to buy from Topman as there pants are a 34 inside leg, but with a good hem. Out comes the needlt and cotton or some WonderWeb. Same with suit jackets etc. 38 long, then the sleeves have to be dropped.

What ever anyone decides to lose, I will have a bit please.

Russell


----------



## artona

Hi

Just to let you know we are working out how we can do this. 

I would want to keep it low key in as much that I would not want it to become hurtful towards peoples feelings. Its important to keep weight loss/gain figures so we can feel achievement but not failure. 

As I look into diets more and more there is so much I did not know. For example its important to eat regularly. If you simply stop eating then the body reacts and stores up the fat. There is a word for this which Snelly will be able to help me with. I think the most important thing is that we will be able to support each other advice and motivation.

Sue - did you get my pm


stew


----------



## RedSonja

Russell

Having a 6ft 10 ins Son with a 30 waist and 37 inch leg I know all the tricks with wonderweb and making waists smaller. I do manage to get clothes to fit him (hes a 2xl mainly due to length of clothes on arms etc) from the States (hence my frequent visits - or thats the reason I give to the OH) He also has a size 14/15 shoe but funnily enough these are easy to find in this country.

Stew

To lose weight you actually need to eat quite a lot (but the right stuff) and not starve your body. we could have an online buddy system (I think Boots are doing this in their change one thing). As I need to lose a lot of weight (a small child really) 8O I could do with a the help going. Maybe we could have a healthy eating meet :wink: 
Sonja


----------



## badger

Errr!! please sir, can I join the "see less of you club"

There are certain parts of me I am already seeing less of these days (mainly due to the overhang)

(I'm 5'6" and 12 stone at the Mo and could do with getting rid of a stone or so) I thought about cutting off a leg... :roll: 

I eat what I see and don't exersise at all......I've already asked the wife to put only half measures in front of me now and will "walk the dog more often" Is that a committment?


----------



## Briarose

I honestly think walking a dog helps a great deal :wink: if anyone would like to walk mine they are quite welcome too.


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> (I'm 5'6" and 12 stone at the Mo and could do with getting rid of a stone or so)


Eeeek! 8O That extra 4 inches I have on you must account for the enormous difference in our weights, then - something over a stone an inch  

Maybe it's my big (and very heavy) bones 

Gerald


----------



## litcher

May I join too please? My weight's been creeping up over the last few years and it's time it started creeping down again - or preferably marching down! I too am carrying a small child around with me - time for it to be on its way!

Viv


----------



## Sonesta

Hi I agree 100% Stew that the last thing we want is to set anything up that may make anyone feel a failure or that may in any way hurt anyone's feelings.

Weight as I know with my own self is a very sensitive issue and a lot of us battling with obesity or weight problems, no matter how big or small can often find dislosing our actual weight is a very painful and embarassing thing to do and I see no reason why disclosing what you weigh is of any real bonus to a healthy weightloss plan. Obviously if you are happy to disclose your starting weight - that is fine and for a lot of us it may be beneficial and motivational but if you would rather keep this information private that too is not a problem as far as I am concerned. Just a weekly weight loss record is more than sufficient or if you prefer you could PM your starting and weekly weight to me and I will keep a record of it and no-one other than myself will be aware of it!

I have a lot of weight to lose myself and would love to do something that would help others as well as myself and if just talking about to me through PM's or on the forum helps you in any way then please feel free to contact me and maybe together we can help one another to achieve our goals? 

I am currently 'physching' myself up for yet another stab at losing weight and I know once I am back on the right path and eating healthy and sensibly again I always feel so much more positive about myself instantly! Truthfully, I really do prefer eating fresh, healthy and wholesome food but my trouble is and always has been, is staying on the right path and keeping myself focused and motivated! I know once I veer off the rails, it can often take me ages to get back on track again and I usually end up putting all the weight back on that I have lost plus even more besides. I often ask myself WHY I do this as I really hate myself for being so out of control and the sad thing is I am really not very happy inside when this happens and I really loathe being so weak! So, please tell me WHY when I despise myself for being so weak willed do I do it? 

However, I am truly determined to get my weight down this year and for health reasons it is so important that I succeed this time and hopefully if we can all help one another with motivation and support we at the "SEE LESS OF YOU CLUB" can make 2008 the best year ever!

Sue


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Sue,

Very interesting comments you have made. As someone who used to box, swim, play water polo, athletics, mountaineering and other outdoor activities for both the RAF and at country level I have always kept myself fit.

As it happens I have to be reasonably fit because if not I can easily suffer debilitating migraines.

What I would really implore you and others to take into account is that exercise is the main and in some instances only thing to help you loose weight! You will notice that very few children or young people whom are active have any weight. Indeed I was always called hollow legs as I ate so much but struggled at 6' 2" to get my weight up to 11s 2lb to box at light middleweight!

As I mentioned at the start of this thread it really is a case of calories out and calories in. However you do not need to go over the top with charts, as a lot of weight loss programmes will try and make you do. This will only lead to frustration and boredom with paperwork.

What is crucial is to start an exercise regime that is simple and safe! If you are overweight then you must check with your doctor. 

If you have access to a gym then that can be of use, but a lot of people who are overweight do not like going to the gym. This is where something like the cross trainer or rowing machine comes into it's own. These devices are made for every pocket and house size! Do a little research on line and you will be amazed at how cheap and small these can be.

When I taught Arabs electronics I also became the personal trainer for a lot of European nurses! Oh the drudgery of it! This entailed a simple set of exercises set out for each girl and included circuit training, swimming, surfing and other things :lol: 

Of course these were young people, we of advancing years and if unfit must be more cautious and the cross trainer is excellent for this.

As mentioned by others a brisk walk will work wonders as a complete body workout. I do about a mile every morning with my Daughter before breakfast taking our dog for a walk.

Something for everyone to be very wary of! If you have not exercised for a long time and then start you will appear to gain weight particularly around your waist! This is simply your stomach muscles tightening and pushing the flab out a bit further. It will obviously go down, but do not give up as most do at this stage!

Forget the no pain no gain, just remember little and often will get you there in the end!

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona

HI

Excellent posts. I have asked Nuke to write some coding for an automatic database Sue but in the meantime I think it would be a great idea for you to keep them, I think we might be able to get Sally (as in Snelly) to help as well. 

What I think would work best is to publish percentage losses. I think this is fairer in any case. A friend of mine, who is over fifty hates to have a stomach. He is slightly below average height and is very trim, possibly no more than 11 stone. I have known him lose a whole stone before. To him this is a massive feat where as for me to lose a stone off my 24 stone should be a lot easier ( I hope :lol: :lol: )

Shane and Sally have also agreed to keep an eye on any medical issues. They are both highly trained in this area but they are not replacements for your own doctor and as Chris said if in doubt always make an appointment with your own doctor for their advice. 

Weight loss is a big thing in The UK at the moment. The word obese is horrible but I think in The UK we are now only just behind the Americans. Japan seems lowest and I really like sushi so maybe food for thought there (groan :lol: :lol: )

Maybe we can pursuade Chris to advise further on fitness. One of our members runs on the spot for thirty minutes each day. I noticed recently she has taken up to running on the spot with weights. Actually thinking about it that was last April so maybe she runs on the spot giving her husband a piggyback by now   

To those who have asked "Can we join in" then of course you can, the more the merrier, but remember we will be like the marines, we want all our comrades to cross the finishing line :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So when shall we start - how about this coming Monday?


stew


----------



## Snelly

I must stress... as with any diet, if you have health issues, please contact your doctor first!

I will gladly point you in the right direction if you have a minor medical enquiry, but I cannot be held responsible if you make yourself poorly as a result of dieting or other health related issue.

Sally is the queen of weight loss... granted she had surgery to help, but she still has to watch her diet to maintain the weight loss. You can chat with her direct by pm'ing "Spudulica".

Stew, something as simple as a spreadsheet would do the trick... but if Nuke wants to hammer the code out for a specially designed system, then so be it. Bear in mind its your idea and you want a cut! lol

I think publishing starting BMI and then weekly loss/gain would be good. As mentioned before, there is no need to publically announce peoples weight.

Maybe someone will put up a prize for MHF slimmer of the Year?


----------



## Snelly

Also, this thread is in off topic... wont this dissapear after a month?


----------



## damondunc

Snelly wrote
Also, this thread is in off topic... wont this dissapear after a month?

Bit like us lot then  

We are up for a monday start , I agree with Sonestas post,well put Sue.
I had better empty my fridge and cupboards of all the EVIL foodstuffs to remove temptation. ( i will just have to eat the pannetone ,it would be a waste to chuck it :wink: )

Chris
ps i took my dogs on a 3.5 mile walk yesterday,all i need to do is drag Dunc along with me in future


----------



## artona

Hi

I do know your dogs Chris, are you sure you said it right, did they not take you for a walk lol.

I think off topic dissapear a month after the last post Shane but I will double check and move the thread if needed, thanks for mentioning it though.

Hope everyone is being good. But I guess you are all scoffing ready for Monday :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 88781

*Bathromm Scales*

After the annual bingeathon over Christmas, I am currently back into healthy eating/no booze mode during the week. What is the panel's opinion on using scales (not fish) in order to record weight loss or gain, as opposed to clothes fit?

My scales are currently over reading by about half a stone. It seems to be a seasonal thing. Presumably caused by a variation in gravitational force in mid winter is the only possible reason
:roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn

I would like to join in too, I am a few stone overweight and have some arthritis issues here and there so any kind of impact workouts are a no go for me. I am no great swimmer either, look like a whale sink like a boulder :wink: 
I have never been able to go by the weight/height charts as they say I should be approx 8.5 - 9 stone.....not a good look for me. My target weight is 10 - 11 stone for starters so I have got about 3 - 4 stone to lose.

I have a very sedentary job where I am desk bound for almost all of my 12 hour day and when I get home I am far too worn out to hit the gym. I do take the dogs out for long walks on my days off and have been trying to cut down on car journeys where I could walk instead.

I did start last year by cutting out snacking at my desk during the day and I have lost almost 2 stone since last March just by doing this. 
The job is going in March so hopefully I can get more active and this will help :lol: 

Fingers crossed

Tina

P.S. Since Glenn retired he has lost 2 stone without even trying :?


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Tina,

Having a desk job is always a problem but very importantly you CAN do exercise at the end of the day and during the day. It is only a state of mind that allows exhaustion to take over.

I never use lifts, I always climb out of a swimming pool rather than use the stairs.

However tired you are at the end of the day you can always exercise and you know what? You will gain more energy by doing so.

As mentioned previously the Gym is just a step too far for most people. But a simple cross trainer will solve this problem at home. See this link to Argos:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/BuyingGuide/bgTrail/cross_trainers1_00038.htm

Good cross trainers also come with weight loss programmes or overall fitness/cardio vascular programmes.

Remember not being able to do something is always a state of mind! Trust me on this one, I have taught far too many people over the years to be wrong. Make a positive effort and the rewards will be immense!

Regards

Chris


----------



## savannah

A few tips.....the last time I lost several stone.....oops...got to stop this yo-yo dieting......the most difficult thing for me was the WINE deprivation, so this time I have decided to STOP the glasses in the evening and keep it for when I have company or we are eating out for a special occasion.
A good filling breakfast is paramount.......porridge oats made with water and grated apple mixed in is tasty and filling.
Home made vegetable soup...... a great lunch or 2 POACHED eggs on wholemeal toast....NO butter or spread . If you like fish...bake it on a bed of lots of sliced lemons.......no fat and it gives it a lovely flavour......mind you, we do have thousands of lemons in the garden...... realise they are probably expensive in the UK !
Another ''lifesaver'' for me is when I feel hungry later on in the evening I have a cup of low calorie hot chocolate....very filling.....very chocolately.....and only 40 calories !
I know HOW to do it.....I just have difficulty STICKING to it.....I just like to eat the BAD as well as the good.....I know EXACTLY how you feel Sue.
Exercise is my other let down......so I am going to get the ''strider'' going again......good idea if you have room and don't mind it looking out of place would be to put any exercise machine that you have in the lounge and decide to do it whilst watching your favourite programme......I think I might try that this time.
Any more handy tips anyone ?
Lynda


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Lynda,

It is often better to take a separate time out for exercising. The important thing is to put a specific time aside for the exercise and try to stick to it.

Try not to be fanatical, ie if you miss a session do not worry about it, you are not training for the Olympics. But do your best to get 4 sessions in a week. Start slowly and work you way up, I suggest you do a bit of research on the internet for your type of machine.

Here is a link to the Precor website which I use for my EFX544:

http://www.precor.com/comm/en/tools/workouts/

This will give you some idea of what you should be looking for.

I would suggest that those of you who do not have a heart rate monitor should invest in one. These are available at fairly low cost, I use a Polar S720i which is overkill for some but I link it to the computer and keep a record of my exercises.

You must very careful about your heart rate and this is where the monitor comes in. If you have not exercised for a long time then you will need to run a simple test or use the calculation shown on the above web site. It is very easy to get a little over exited and try too hard!

Regards

Chris


----------



## damondunc

We will not be following a diet as such , i just intend to change our shopping habits and buy better quality,more natural foodstuffs.
I think i might dust off the cookery books and make our eating more interesting.( anyone who knows us will know this will be down to Dunc as i don't even know where our kitchen is in the RV :lol: )
I have lost 2 stone over an undetermined length of time but i think that might be the diabetes :wink: 

Good luck to everyone who has a go  

Chris


----------



## savannah

Thanks for the info Chris....I can certainly se the reasoning behind that.......its just that I have the willpower of a gnat and if its in the lounge in front of me it might stop me ''forgetting'' to use it !
Lynda


----------



## artona

Hi

Are we all ready :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Yup!

I was pleased to note this morning that the couple of pounds I lost last week I've managed to put back on over the weekend, so my 'start' weight is higher, and I can show a quicker weight loss! :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## savannah

YES.....all ready and in the same position as Gerald......my brothers visit and the excuse to over indulge resulted in a half kilo gain on my last loss.....SO today is the day.......coffee and porridge for brekkie.......lets get this show on the road.......no more excuses from me.......pity I can't just go to sleep for a week and avoid all the temptation......LOL
Lynda


----------



## TinaGlenn

How often are most people weighing themselves?
I am bad I know as I tend to get on the scales every morning to keep an eye on things and to get a little encouragement even if it only shows the same weight as the day before :roll: 
I also seem to be stuck with stones and pounds, although my scales weigh in kilos too, I have never been able to work out the difference, it always looks soooo heavy in kilos  

I put on 2 pounds over xmas and they have gone now  I am not following any diet but just trying to eat healthy food now.

I don't know if it just me but I find that if I have a bar of chocolate in the cupboard I never want to eat any, it's only when there isn't any that I get cravings for some 8O 

Tina


----------



## Zebedee

Have you noticed Stew. Now it's crunch time there's a distinct lack of traffic on this thread. :roll: 

Load of spineless wimps I say. I've only had a dry crust and a glass of water today! 8O 

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee

Have you noticed Stew. Now it's crunch time there's a distinct lack of traffic on this thread. :roll: 

Load of spineless wimps I say. I've only had a dry crust and a glass of water today! 8O 

Cheers


----------



## geraldandannie

All right, all right, we heard you the first time, Zeb :roll:

So, you've had a dried crust *AND* a glass of water? You're just not taking this seriously!

Tina - I'm a weigh myself every day chap. Even if it's bad news, or no news, I still like to know.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

We noticed Stew at the Shepton show eating like a condemned man and making the most of his pre-diet time!!... :lol: :lol: 

How come when you eat a quarter pound choccy bar you put on 2 lbs?.


----------



## damondunc

Sorry we will have to start tomorrow ,been far too busy today ,down the gym, 10mile walk -- you know. The fact that i have been filling my face with panetonne has nothing to do with it at all .  


So tomorrow we will be on board  

Chris


----------



## artona

Hi superspy (lol)

_How come when you eat a quarter pound choccy bar you put on 2 lbs_

Cus it normally follows a half pounder burger with onions

stew


----------



## Spacerunner

But McD's are not fattening, and don't count..it says so on the TV ads!


----------



## Zebedee

A serious post this time, and one that will bring great joy to the hearts of many.   

It was hissing down in Bruges last Autumn and we wanted Christmas presents, so a large chocolate shop seemed a good place to shelter.

Talking to the owner and complaining about getting fat, she insisted that good quality, 70% or better chocolate is not particularly fattening. She said it is the fillings that do the damage, and if you eat just chocolate, whether plain, milk or white, in reasonable moderation of course, then it will not make you fat. :?

No guarantees, but she was clearly an intelligent lady and was quite serious. "_Look at the Belgians_" she said, "_we live on the stuff and we are less fat than most other Europeans_".

Regards


----------



## geraldandannie

Zebedee said:


> "_Look at the Belgians_" she said, "_we live on the stuff and we are less fat than most other Europeans_".


Dunno about that, Dave - Hercule Poirot was fat.

There again, Eddy Merckx wasn't. :?

Gerald


----------



## IrishHomer

I actually started lst week and had lost a whole pound, but a meal out Saturday and a heavier than anticipated lunch today (that apple pie was calling my name - I swear), so I'm ready for a restart. 

I shall call my starting weight X!


----------



## Zebedee

IrishHomer said:


> I shall call my starting weight X


So it will be down to IX or even VIII by now then Irish. :wink:

Cheers


----------



## geraldandannie

Days: 1 Weight lost: 1 lb

A little late to post - I had a good day Monday, and was rewarded with the loss of a whole pound on Tuesday morning.

I don't think this will continue tomorrow (Wednesday)  

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

Gerald....bet you can see the same fry-up as I can, looming up on the horizon... :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

:lol: 

Hi John

it's funny - I went to get something out of the kitchen "store all the bits and pieces" drawer just now, and saw a takeaway menu. "Hmm," thinks I, "it's been ages since we had a takeaway."

That's Sunday's evening meal taken care of then :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

Well the thread has achieved something at least - a self claimed serious thread from Zebs . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

One thing that has always interested me is the fluctuation of weight at different times of the day.

I guess its important to do the weighing at the same day each day. 


stew


----------



## TinaGlenn

I usually get on the scales first thing in the morning before I have a shower or wash. 
I think mine are stuck.... not changed for a couple of days now, and I have been more active packing boxes and moving things about than I usually am when I am at work too. 
Mind you at least my weight is'nt going up again :wink: 

Meals yesterday, Porridge with semi skimmed milk for breakfast with soaked chopped dried apricots, wholemeal toast and marmite for lunch and porkchop veggies and rice for dinner. 
snacks: handfull of penuts and a couple of apples during the day and a yoghurt.


----------



## badger

OK......only weighed myself Last night (Tues) 12 stone dead (even heavier alive)

Then I made the conscious effort to instruct HID to just serve 1/2 my normal portion for dinner.

Starting at 6.00pm and during the course of the evening I had.

3 sausages, mash and peas (and onion gravy)
2 Tesco value strawberry mouse (or should that be Meece)
a handful of Gingernut biscuits
2 small oranges
3 weetabix (with semi skimmed milk.......and copious amounts of sugar)


I will weigh myself again tonight (Wed) to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## savannah

It is VERY important to weigh at the same time....and, yes, early morning is best as you are at your lightest !
All the talk of takeaway's is not helping !!!!!
Badger......are you SERIOUS ????
Unless of course you had nothing else all day thats WAY too much......try to cut out the sausages and gingernuts !!!!!
Not that I want to criticise but could we post details of HEALTHY food to eat and try not to mention the high fat ones ? Otherwise its just making it more difficult for us.......Badgers sausage and mash had me drooling....never mind mousse and the gingernuts !! We need to try fantasising about the healthy options......not indian takeaways !!
How about if we start with a '' I love porridge made with water and I hate wine '' campaign......LOL
Lynda


----------



## Spacerunner

I eat porridge every morning for breakfast. One 3/4 cup of oats, double amount of water (no milk). Microwave for 3 minutes, two desert spoons of raisins as a sweetener. Porridge oats are one of the 'wonder foods' they are not only totally cholesterol free but will reduce existing cholesterol. It also makes a satisfying slow nergy release meal that stops you feeling hungry for longer. Downside is trying to get rid of the residue in the pot when in motorhome.


----------



## geraldandannie

savannah said:


> We need to try fantasising about the healthy options......not indian takeaways !!


  Duly noted 



savannah said:


> How about if we start with a '' I love porridge made with water and I hate wine '' campaign


Annie has porage (that's how it was spelled on the packet - weird, huh?) with water, and neither of us drink Monday - Thursday.

My weigh-in this morning wasn't as bad as I expected - no change (at least it's not gone up).

*Days: 2 Weight lost: 1 lb *

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

I've noticed that as of this morning I've lost 3lbs since the Christmas high. Not any special effort on my part I must add just the body returning to its normal balance.


----------



## savannah

GREAT......we can seriously start our LOVE PORRIDGE campaign !!!!
Try it with grated apple cooked with it too......yummy.
As for being away in the van.......can anyone help me here please ?
Everytime I go away .....even just for a long weekend......with or without my husband.......I seem to look on it as an excuse to eat more and crack open the wine every night.......real ''holiday mode'......and as for FRANCE......well.......cheese, croissants, wine BREAD......I act like I have never ever HEARD of Porridge !!!!!!!!!
As I said before....I have the willpower of a gnat.......
So....any tips anyone ???
Lynda


----------



## TinaGlenn

One thing I woulds stress for people possibly more for the ladies of a certain age or those who may have had hysterectomies, before you cut out milk, cheese and other dairy products make sure you are taking in enough calcium, you may be putting yourself at risk from osteoporosis.

If in doubt always check with your doctor before going on any type of diet.

Tina


----------



## Spacerunner

If its not in the larder you can't eat it! Have a meal just before you go shopping, this helps to stop you buying all those little extras and treats....allegedly!


----------



## tincan

I've been lurking here for a while trying to summon the courage to join in. Since i worked in the US a few years ago i have been really struggling to lose a few pounds, I was supersized daily for 4 month and had to buy a full new wardrobe of clothes as none of my old stuff fitted me. Since Christmas I walk almost 4 miles to work and back every day provided its not persistently raining and have been very happy with progress to date- 5 lbs gone and I feel much better. I was always told that when losing weight willpower was not an issue, it's wontpower that is required. 
Noel


----------



## geraldandannie

savannah said:


> I seem to look on it as an excuse to eat more and crack open the wine every night.......real ''holiday mode'


Hi Lynda

We asked a couple we met on one of the MHF meets about costs for semi-fulltiming (they go away for around 3 months at a time). What they do is that they allocate a certain week as a 'holiday' - say, one week in eight. The rest of the time, they eat like they were at home - no tasty treats, no café lunches, no restaurant meals out. They still have a good time, but this helps them to control the costs of long-term cruising - and would also have beneficial effects on eating habits too.

At the moment, we work full time, so it's easier for us. Weekends are for treats, the weekdays are for 'behaving ourselves'.

At some point in the (hopefully, not too distant) future, we'll be longer term touring, and we'll adopt the bahviour model of those people we met.

Gerald


----------



## badger

> Badger......are you SERIOUS ????
> Unless of course you had nothing else all day thats WAY too much......try to cut out the sausages


Not sure that mash and peas would be quite as appetising....with regards to what else........I don't do breakfast, but during the day had;_
1 packet crisps
1 large Orange
1 handfull grapes
4 rounds white bread with boiled gammon slices and pickle.

Pretty average day I think!!


----------



## artona

Hi

We have been staying at a friends at the moment and as you do we had a biggggggg Chinese take away last night :lol: :lol: 

Anyway yesterday at 2pm I weighed in at 23 stone  . This morning, same scales 22 and a half stone   

I know, I know, big chineseeeeees are not really the way forward :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## badger

> Anyway yesterday at 2pm I weighed in at 23 stone . This morning, same scales 22 and a half stone


STEW.....................You either need new scales or must remember to take your overcoat off before you weigh yourself.


----------



## artona

Hi Badg

:lol: :lol: It was scientiffffffffically done mate, engineer and adjudicators present :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Broom

Hi

Been reading with interest the replys on this post, as usual I am on my New Year slim, doctors orders, I'am 6' 2'' and weighed in on new years day at 16st 0lb got weighed today 15st 14lb easy this slimming


Hi Hi
Broom


----------



## Zebedee

Anybody see our Jamie last night? Bloody terrifying. 8O 8O

Very interesting too, the bloke who was only a little bit overweight had a lot more fat on him than the heavier chap who was fitter. The message seems to be more about the percentage of fat you are carrying, rather than a simply your weight.

The piles of sh1t were interesting too. Lack of fibre is not a good thing.

The diet really does start today I think. Apart from anything else I've got about 8 pairs of nearly-new Rohans that I can only JUST get into (_wife + various sales = new trousies_), and they are too bloody expensive to give to the charity shop.

Where's the dog - I'm going for a walk!! :roll:


----------



## badger

Well I will weigh myself tonite

Had a better day food wise yesterday with

1 packet of crisps
2 cornish pasties
1 handful grapes
2 slices of toasted bread with cheese and tomato

"Bloody starving this morning"


----------



## geraldandannie

Broom said:


> easy this slimming


 :evil: :evil: :evil:

Gerald


----------



## savannah

WELL....after falling about laughing at some of the recent replies......how about if we try ,as a group,to say, BAN just a few certain things........say PASTRY, CRISPS, TAKEAWAYS and WINE....would that help us all eat more healthily ? Or any other ideas of a few things to ban ? ( NO don't say veg ! ) Or would it just make us want them more ? Or just ban them through the week ?
Jamie's programme HAS to be a real eyeopener.......come on......lets all really do say a month hard slog, then hopefully the results will spur us on to further healthy living.
I am hoping my self imposed ban on wine apart from special occasions will show some REAL benefits. Evenings are VERY difficult for me, thankfully I LOVE vegetables......but, oh.......pasties with chop sauce.......sorry
Breakfast is very important and we should all make an effort to eat something, the idea is it stops you feeling hungry mid morning and snacking on '' naughty '' things !

Good idea about 1 week in 8 as a holiday mode......my problem is the long weekends......I am just going to have to try harder.
EXERCISE is CRUCIAL......and extremely difficult for me.......I am using my strider thingy and can only manage 6 minutes at a time so far......pathetic.....but at least I am trying.
Lunch plan for today.......a whole pan of finely sliced cabbage/onions/garlic topped with a little veg curry.........
Main question is....have we all got into SERIOUS mode yet ?
Just think......the harder we try NOW....the more years we will have to enjoy MOTORHOMING.....surely that is a good enough incentive ????
Anyone got any more really good tips ???
Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

savannah said:


> BAN just a few certain things........say PASTRY, CRISPS, TAKEAWAYS and WINE....would that help us all eat more healthily ?


You're right, of course  And some very good suggestions there.

How about if we agree to eat healthily in the week, but not feel guilty about doing something special at the weekend - but only in small portions? My problem (who am I kidding - one of my problems :roll: ) is Indian takeaways. BUT if I promise to not gorge myself on whatever is there, and maybe save what I don't really need to eat for lunch the next day, can I still have a takeaway occasionally? Please? Pretty please?

There was the Asian guy last night who shared a Pizza Hut meal for 4 between 2 of them :roll: Maybe the solution (for me, at least) is to not feel I'm missing out on anything, so that I crave it, but just to cut down portion sizes? I eat healthily during the week, and don't go too nuts at the weekend.

What I need to do is to get back on the bike again, and start cycling to work. However, there's no incentive with the weather like it is 

gerald


----------



## Zebedee

savannah said:


> Anyone got any more really good tips ???
> Lynda


Good post Lynda.

Yes, there was an excellent and very welcome tip on Jamie's programme last night. "_Don't give up the red wine or the 70% dark chocolate_". This came from his tame (and irritatingly skinny :evil: ) doctor who explained that they are anti-oxidants and therefore highly beneficial.

Not by the barrowload I presume, but good news nonetheless. I had heard it before, but she put it very clearly.

Cheers (hic)

P.S. Just read Gerald's post. One suggestion that MIGHT work is to eat from smaller plates. I know it sounds a bit naff, but it would remind us at every main meal that we don't really need to eat as much as we "_cuddlies_" obviously do.


----------



## savannah

Ok.....THATS the spirit....I can feel a new thread of dedication coming in now !
We CAN do it and whats more we really HAVE to do it and we must be there for each other when we need that encouragement. Personally I cannot do a little bit of chocolate and 1 glass if wine , so I find it best to keep away until I am more in control and feeling better about myself....but I won't 'beat myself up' if I stray a LITTLE at the weekends.
SO.......very naughty things banned weekdays and a LITTLE of what we like at weekends......but if we find that we are still not losing then I'm afraid it will have to get a bit tougher....agreed ?
One good tip I have just remembered from Jamies prog was to chew every mouthful TWENTY times......now I had heard that one before but never had it explained WHY.......there is a receptor in your jaw that sends a message to your brain to tell you....FULL thankyou........now, you can imagine, if you just stuff the food in and swallow, how easy it is to overeat before your brain realises that you have eaten enough.......its worth a try......costs us nothing.......apart from jaw ache......and all that extra jaw action might even burn up a few more calories....LOL
Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

savannah said:


> SO.......very naughty things banned weekdays and a LITTLE of what we like at weekends......but if we find that we are still not losing then I'm afraid it will have to get a bit tougher....agreed ?


Very much agreed here 



savannah said:


> chew every mouthful TWENTY times......there is a receptor in your jaw that sends a message to your brain to tell you....FULL thankyou


I was amazed at that - thanks for the reminder :wink: Like you, I'd never heard of such a thing before, and I did wonder if it was true. Cynical old me. This is a problem of mine - by the time I realise I'm full, I'm overfull 

I'm defintiely going to try that with my jacket potato this lunchtime.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

> . . . chew every mouthful TWENTY times......there is a receptor in your jaw that sends a message to your brain to tell you....FULL thankyou


How strange - I was just thinking of that as well, and had a slightly offbeat idea that may have some merit. :roll:

I hardly like to suggest this as I dislike the habit (_old fashioned I suppose_) but what if we chewed gum for half an hour immediately before a meal. Would the extra chewing make us think we were getting full sooner than usual, and therefore help us to feel satisfied with less food :?:

(_Before some wit suggests the next obvious step, no I don't think three hours of chewing would fool your brain into thinking you were full up when you had eaten nothing at all.) :roll: _ My post - I do the funnies :!: :!:

Cheers


----------



## savannah

I think you are right Dave.....on another prog.....R&J or This morn.....they did say that chewing gum before meals helps. I am in two minds as when I stopped smoking and started chewing a few years ago I just found that it made me feel more hungry....but worth a try.
I have just had a bit of good news......they said last night that it was more dangerous when your waist measures more than your hips.......well I have just measured and my hips are a whole SEVEN inches wider than my waist, which really is not much to crow about seeing as my hips are humungous........but any little thing helps........LOL
So.....onwards and downwards........chewing as we go.....

Lynda


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Lynda,

The important thing about exercise, apart from checking with your doctor, is to make sure that what you do is beneficial!

Sounds simple, well within reason it is, but and there is always a but, you must work within your aerobic zone! Sounds too complicated! What this means is that you must exercise your body to a point at which it is working for a period of time that will give benefit! There that is simple!

How do you determine this for you?

Remember I mentioned earlier that you need a heart rate monitor? This is very important and specially so if you are unfit as it will keep you alive! It will also allow you to work within the correct heart rate for your fitness!

I also put this link on:

http://www.precor.com/comm/en/tools/workouts/

Here you will see low level workouts for beginners that importantly follow your heart rate.

The problem with not doing this properly is two fold:

In the first instance you may just get on your trainer and amble along for a period of time but not stress the cardio vascular system or muscles. In other words it may feel good to do so, but in all honesty you are not getting anywhere.

Secondly you go over the top, even for a short period of time and cause damage to your heart in the worst instance or muscles. The danger of hurting muscles and not allowing them to recover properly is every sportsman nightmare because it can go on for a long time. This will only really happen if you are too energetic and trying to hard.

So all that said, I do hope that you get a heart rate monitor and follow something like the Precor workout. I am sure you will find something suitable on the internet.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

Just had a little search, and come across :: this ::



> It takes 20 minutes for our stomach to tell our brains that we are full. If we eat fast, we can eat way past what we need.


This is one of my issues, so I think I'll be trying to practise a "fork down" technique in the future. 

Gerald


----------



## savannah

Chris, I am definately going to follow your advice and get a heart monitor AND read the info on your site link more thoroughly. I understood that you should exercise until your heart rate quickens and you kinda build up a sweat.......but must you keep that up for at least 20 minutes then ? Makes my 6 minutes sound a bit paltry. But I do understand now the importance of checking the heart rate......its bad enough exercising without finding out later that you have done yourself harm !
Dave.....that sounds like a really good method to remember to put your fork down between mouthfulls......will certainly try to remember that.

Lynda


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Lynda,

It's not always about keeping the rate up for a length of time. Sometimes you need to up the rate for a few minutes and then back down again. For example here is my basic intermediate and advanced fat burning exercises that I work to on the cross trainer:










As you will see they are both 30 minutes and even the advanced does not go over the top, but it does work on heart rate, which is based on my age!

Regards

Chris


----------



## savannah

Thats great Chris....I will print that out.....looks like a fair bit to study and important to get it right.
I need the heart monitor !!
Lynda


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Lynda,

Rather than use my one, have a look at the 'Beginner Level Fat Burning' on the Precor web site. This may be a more sensible option to begin with. It gives you the method for working out your working heart rate as well.

I was only trying to show you how you do not have to work hard to achieve a lot by putting my simple schedule on.

I remember trying to explain this to my son who was exhausting himself some years ago on my cross trainer. I worked out what he needed to do, which was about 1/3 of the time on the trainer at a lower speed and rate. He went from being shattered and not feeling any better to feeling great and a lot fitter. As he does not need to loose weight that part was irrelevant.

Regards

Chris


----------



## savannah

Okey Dokey Chris will do......

Have just had dinner.......chicken (no skin ) mashed carrots/sweet potato and cauliflower....tried the downing fork and chewing at least 20 times......it works......I feel fuller than normal straightaway and finished 15 minutes after my husband.......definately worth trying folks.....oh......and my jaw DOES ache a bit......that must be worth at least TEN calories .....LOL

Keep it up everyone ......we can DO this......where IS everyone ?
Can we have some progress reports for today please ? It could help ALL of us.

Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Lynda

Breakfast - normal 1 Shredded Wheat with a few 'sprinkles' of yummy sweet cereal, dried fruit and skimmed milk
Lunch - 2 of last night's leftover baked potatoes (we had baked sweet potatoes, and put ordinary potatoes in at the same time)
Dinner - pasta with Annie's home made pesto (with some left over for tomorrow's lunch)

I forgot to do the fork down / 20 chews at lunch, and by the time I'd remembered tonight, it was too late  Still, I didn't have 'seconds' tonight, as I would normally have done.  And I normally grate cheese over it, which I didn't tonight.

Gerald


----------



## savannah

Well done for no seconds and not adding the cheese......I find it very hard to give up cheese I love it so much.
One tip I read was to grate a little parmesan on top instead of cheddar.....the idea being that you need very little as it is much stronger, I have tried that and it does work.That reminds me, I must get a lump of parmesan to keep in the fridge for when I just need that extra bit of taste......it lasts for ages and its not really the sort of cheese you could be tempted to eat loads of.....not like Stilton.......I promise I will not mention s*****n again..... !!

Lynda

P.S.try to remember the fork/20 chew routine tomorrow......


----------



## geraldandannie

savannah said:


> its not really the sort of cheese you could be tempted to eat loads of


Ha! That's what you think  



savannah said:


> try to remember the fork/20 chew routine tomorrow......


  Sorry, Miss 

Gerald


----------



## savannah

ROFLOL

Where on earth is everyone else ???
Maybe there are some other far more riveting posts than this thread....must go and check !!
( hardly surprising I suppose ......after all, we ARE a MOTORHOME list......not weight watchers anonymous !!!!! )

Lynda


----------



## TinaGlenn

No weight change for me this morning, but I think my weight may go up a little over the next week as the doc put me on antibiotics today for a chest infection   They always make me gain weight  

Porridge for breakfast made with semi skimmed milk, 
vegetable soup and 2 slices of wholemeal bread for lunch,
Chicken tagliateli on a bed of kale and broccoli for dinner

Naughty snack today of a mini jam donut after the trip to the Dr.

Tina


----------



## savannah

Hi Tina.....I think you deserve a little naughty if you are feeling ill....hope it clears up soon. Sounds like you have had a really healthy day food wise, so far, so good, I hope we are all still as strong in a months time !!
I am due to weigh on monday, so fingers crossed that I dont go completely off the rails this weekend !

Lynda


----------



## carol

Well Stew et al, I only found this link today, must have missed at each trip to the forums listing....

As Stew knows, I am what you would call overweight, think my doctor calls it obese....and well only on the fat level and diabetic to boot.... have now been threatened if I don't get it down and exercise I have one extra pill I can take before the dreaded injections.... that was just before Christmas.

About 15 years ago, I did manage to lose 3 stone, I went to a dietitian privately who worked also at Southmead Hospital.

Her mantra was there is no such thing as a DIET.... that's just another four letter word you don't use....

The ONLY way to lose weight and keep it off is to change your eating habits.

To be honest, I know she is right, it worked, and I never thought I would change back, not really sure what did it, and know it takes for me the real NEED and the WANT to actually get to work on it.

Duncan needs to lose weight to, but he has always been a dustbin, I don't eat what I used to - but my failing is chocolate and sweets, always has been. If I don't have any in the house I am far worse....

I know eating BEFORE I go shopping is necessary, or I buy sweets, and being diabetic is completely the wrong thing...

I still have the dietitian's diet sheets, and I have found them, so I better weigh in in the morning.....don't do it normally.

The other tips were:
1 Keep a daily diet of EVERYTHING that goes in your mouth and write it down....everything....you will surprised at what you do put in...
2 Before you start, take your measurements, not just, bust/chest for the fellas, waist, hips, but upper arm dia, thighs, calves and for me, the bit above the waist and below the bust.....it's bigger than the waist, sometimes seeing my toes is difficult.....
3 Always weigh at the same time of day, with the same things on/off, and ONLY once a week..... weighing daily is not good...(so perhaps for those who like to over indulge they better do it Friday mornings!)
4 Drink TWO glasses of water with your meal. If feeling hungry drink a glass of water (your kidneys need it anyway and it helps with hunger)

In those days, we had just returned from living in the Middle East and I was still into drinking a glass of martini whilst I cooked dinner and one glass of wine with my meal.....I had cut it down to that, and didn't drink unless we went out.... so not too bad.... but the diet said only 4 small glasses of wine a WEEK....oops...

So I decided I would just give it up, and rarely drink, perhaps on a Sunday I will have a martini, but rarely drink wine, prefer bubbly with orange juice....so can't drink a bottle to myself, so don't have that often...

Men were allowed an extra 2 slices of bread a day...

I have been considering going to weight-watchers or slimming world, but they are in the evenings and I don't like going out at night....so will see how we get on...

I now have to get the exercise bit going, and I do not want to buy in equpt as we want to downsize next year, and we have enough anyway....

I have the Physical Fitnes XBX (5BX for men) which was developed by the Royal Canadian Air Force, for getting fit, feeling fit and staying fit, it worked all those years ago, and you only need the floor to do them, so I have got that out...

Gosh what a lot, sorry folks.... but it took me long enough to read through all the over 100 posts, and so hope you make the end of this one...

Carol

Edited:

Just found a link to a pdf - not look at it fully yet, but I also saw links to amazon for the book....

http://www.gettingfitagain.com/5bx.php


----------



## DABurleigh

Just so long as you leave me plenty to hug, Carol 

Dave


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Carol,

I tried Slimming world a couple of years ago, I gained a stone and they kept telling me I wasn't eating enough! I had never eaten so much in my life. I gave up on them :wink: 
It sounds like you have got a plan all sorted out there. Keep up the good work.

Keep smiling

Tina


----------



## carol

DABurleigh said:


> Just so long as you leave me plenty to hug, Carol
> 
> Dave


Dave I could lose 4stone and you'd still have plenty to hug....

Carol


----------



## savannah

Hi Carol,
Glad you are joining us and you are absolutely right about it being about changing your eating habits for life.
But as you know thats not as easy as it seems. I too lost over 3 stone before my sons wedding and vowed I would keep on going but the ''want'' just seemed to disappear and I am getting really fed up with all these years of yo-yo dieting.
I think Jamies programme last night has helped several of us to apply our minds a bit more to dealing with our weight problems. The last time I joined weightlossresources and diligently wrote everything down but I feel as if that made me a bit more obsessive about food, so this time I am just doing a mental add up......hoping that avoiding all the very high fat and high calorific food and drink will show a steady loss....we will see.
My weigh day is Monday and I am trying very hard not to ''extra weigh'' as I found it could be counter productive.
I look forward to going on your link and reading the info there and I have just re-found my Paul McKenna make you thin book so will go to bed with that !
The best of luck to us all .......here's to a slimmer summer and a healthier one !

Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Carol, and welcome to the Klub!

A very interesting post. When I was an apprentice (remember them) at Lucas in Birmingham, we had to do "5bx" every morning. Initgially, it was tough, but we got used to it. I liked the simplicity of it, and the progression.

Interesting program on 4 tonight, with Jane Moore. She spoke to several people, who thought their weight was due to a) unknown reasons "we don't eat breakfast, lunch, we don't snack"; b) underactive thyroid; c) a fat gene; d) slow metabolism. All of them were overweight for one reason - they stuffed too many calories into their face. The slow metabolism woman refused to accept that her matabolism was normal. Even after an eminent doctor told her, she turned it round to say that she was right after all :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Carol

As you may have seen earlier in the thread, it would appear that 70% (or higher) dark chocolate (it must be the dark sort) is not only good for you as an antioxidant, but also not very fattening. Yes, it surprised me too!!

The thing that irritates me is the quite different and frequently opposing messages we are given. Jamie's skinny doctor advised a couple of glasses of red wine per day - again an antioxidant and not too fattening. Tonight we are advised to lay off alcohol of any kind because it's very fattening. That's just one example of "who do you believe?".

Two of my friends have had heart attacks, and one of them a triple bypass. Both of their consultants virtually ordered them to drink the two glasses of red wine per day. I think that's who I'll listen to on this particular question.

Regards


----------



## carol

Dave, having stopped drinking, I don't actually like red wine anymore...Duncan will drink it, but it does nothing for me, so I don't even feel I am missing that.

When I became diabetic over 10 years ago, I was told by the Sister, NOT to buy diabetic jams, choc etc., but a 'little' occasionally wouldn't harm, trouble is that word, little....

Carol


----------



## Zebedee

carol said:


> When I became diabetic over 10 years ago, I was told by the Sister, NOT to buy diabetic jams, choc etc., but a 'little' occasionally wouldn't harm, trouble is that word, little....
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol

Know just what you mean! :evil:

An interesting little aside on the Jane Moore prog last night caught my attention. Somebody suggested that if you were able to eat a meal while blindfolded, and stop when you had enough, you would probably find a surprising amount left on your plate. :?

This is probably true for a lot of us who are "_of a certain age_" because we were born either during or just after the war, when wasting food was almost a criminal offence. The lessons banged into us then do tend to stick, and I certainly still hate wasting food - or seeing others waste it. Hence the clean plate after every meal, even if I didn't really want the last bit. STUPID or what? :evil:

I try to take smaller portions when at home, knowing I can come back for more. Not so easy in a restaurant thought, but the self-service Chinese places are OK. Trouble is I need someone to tie my shoelaces together halfway through the meal.

If anyone ever does find a really effective way of losing weight there is a fortune to be made. :roll: The "_ginger biscuit_" syndrome was fascinating wasnt it?

Cheers


----------



## badger

Well you lot are certainly going the "whole Hog" as it were...Myself.I got used to telling everyone "I could eat a dozen cream cakes and not put on an ounce" I was always 9.5 stone, never more never less. I smoked like a trooper........... Well I stopped smoking 5 years ago and it took 3 years before I started gaining weight. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a "big guy" it's just that I now look 6 months pregnant....and I'm not....honest.

I have said I must look at my weight and general fitness, (I cant run 50 yards without having to lie down and reach for an inhaler)

Will start walking the dog as soon as the lioghter nights come, in the meantime, watching what I eat a bit. (how much rather that what)

Yesterday
1 packet of crisps
4 rounds white bread, cheese and pickle
1 handfull of grapes
1 large orange
1 small bowl of oxtail soup with 2 finger rolls
2 small pots strawberry mouse
3 chocolate coated orange wafer biscuits.

In my opinion " not enough to keep a gnat alive."

Weighed myself again and I've gone up 2lb.


----------



## geraldandannie

*Days: 4 Weight lost: 2 lbs*

... although I'm a bit OCD about weighing, and when I first weighed myself, I was 3 lbs down, and then I tried again (just to check, you understand), and it wouldn't show that 3 lbs again - no matter how hard I tried (I stopped short of standing on one leg :wink

We've got some of last night's pasta / pesto for lunch today, and tonight is home made flan and some new pottatoes. We went off the bought quiches since we found out they use the broken battery eggs to make them - obvious, really, but it hadn't occurred to us.

We're going shopping after work this afternoon, but together, so we'll stop each other buying stuff we shouldn't.

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn

I actually have had a medical problem which has stopped me losing weight over the past few years, but the Dr said in March of last year that things had balanced again, so I started to cut out on snacks especially when at work, made sure I was eating breakfast every day, and the weight very slowly has started to come down.

My Dr is very happy for me to only lose even a couple of pounds in a month, as long as it continues to fall. I am getting a little more impatient now so am activly trying to speed things up, once he gives me the go ahead to do anything other than gentle excercises, mainly walking at the moment I will get going there too.

When ever I get fed up at the slow going I just remind myself of all the times I have tried to lose weight over the past 6 years and never lost a pound. Now in less than 1 year without really dieting as such I have lost bang on 2 stone.

I get on my scales every morning and even when the weight is the same it keeps me going.

Meals for today

Breakfast: Poridge with 1/2 small tin of pineapple chunks in juice
Lunch: scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast
Dinner: Shepherds pie made with lean mince lots of veggies and riced potatoes over the top. Fresh fruit salad with low fat greek style yoghurt for pudding.

My best buy of all time for the kitchen was an old potato ricer from a charity shop many years ago. It looks like a huge garlic press, you put the boiled potatoes into it, squeeze the handles together and the potatoes come out in long very thin strings. When used as a topping over shepheds, cottage or fish pies and put into the oven for a little while it goes very crunchy without any butter or oil, it kind of looks like the food is topped with shredded wheat. It is much lighter than mashed potatoes too.
I also put the riced potatoes into heaps on a baking tray in the oven to crisp up, and have this in place of roast potatoes sometimes. Delicious with lightly cooked finely diced onions mixed in too. Again oil and fat free.

Tina


----------



## Zebedee

geraldandannie said:


> We're going shopping after work this afternoon, but together, so we'll stop each other buying stuff we shouldn't.
> 
> Gerald


It doesn't work Gerald. You end up buying more, as two of you are tempted instead of only one. :evil:

The phrase to ban in your houshold, with severe penalties for the slightest breach, starts off, "_Well . . . . just one of these wouldn't hurt . . . . . . . _"

If you find a strategy that does work, please post it in capitals - we'll forgive you for shouting! 

Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner

Thought we could try this as our new excercise regime. I have the dog, have you got the legs?





FAT KIDS TO BE CHASED TO SCHOOL BY DOGS Print E-mail

CARS are to be banned from the school run and children chased to their classes by angry dogs under new Government plans to eliminate childhood obesity by 2010. 


The Government's latest weapon in the war on obesity
The children will initially be given a ten minute start on the dogs, but this lead will be phased out over two years, after which the dogs will also be poked a bit with sticks before being released.

The kids will be given a pound of steak mince and a cat to throw on the ground to distract the dogs should they get to close, however once both have been used up “they are on their own”, the Government said.

Ed Balls, the minister for school children, said drastic measures were needed because most kids were now so fat they had to lie down at all times or else their bones would crumble under their own weight.

He said: “I personally have seen a six year old literally dissolve in his own fat before my eyes. We have to act now or else the whole country could soon be ankle deep in wobbly child blubber. ”

Mr Balls also warned that if the latest measures to halt the rise in obesity failed then the Government would not hesitate to ban children from school altogether to solve the problem.

He said: “Our research shows a direct link between attendance at school and rising child weight. Before they all started full time education British children were all so nice and thin they could fit up chimneys and crawl under fast moving and dangerous machinery. Now look at them.”


----------



## artona

Hi Spacerunner

Was that something you have copied from somewhere?


stew


----------



## Spacerunner

Certaily not bright enoughto make it up all by myself!!... :?


----------



## savannah

Very funny Spacerunner !!!
I just have to tell everyone two things.....the tip to chew 20 times and put down the fork between mouthfuls...WORKS....really.....its amazing how much fuller I have felt today.....
Secondly,I saw someone today who I haven't seen for a while who said I was .....quote '' looking well and had I lost weight ? ''.....yipee.....roll on mondays weigh in.....that should harden my resolve not to crack open the Rose' wine tonight !!

I have read a bit of Paul McKenna's book and he also says STOP this ''clean your plate'' syndrome, as well as practising the chewing/fork down, eating what you want but ONLY when you feel hungry, and STOP as soon as you feel full......easier said than done I think....but I'm going to try......my resolve is strong at the moment so I had better make the most of it....LOL

Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, we tried the 'chew/fork' routine tonight (AND we kept forgetting :roll: ) during tea. It seemed to work, although I had a lot of pasta / pesto at lunchtime. We did a good shop, no naughties, and the only thing I was tempted by was crackers for cheese (which means you have to have loads of cheese to go with them), but Annie stayed firm.

Onwards and downwards :wink:

Gerald


----------



## savannah

Hi everyone.....good weekend ????
How did the ''say no to takeaways '' campaign go ????? ( and wine and cheese and chocolate etc )
Are we still sticking to Monday weigh ins ? (including all you that are peeping every day ! )
How many of us are there......its gone a bit quiet !!
I am ready and I can tell you that if I haven't lost at least 2lbs tomorrow I will need several shoulders to cry on..........
So.....fingers crossed......
Lynda


----------



## Zebedee

savannah said:


> I am ready and I can tell you that if I haven't lost at least 2lbs tomorrow I will need several shoulders to cry on..........
> So.....fingers crossed......
> Lynda


I'll offer you a shoulder Lynda - a well padded one!  

Must try harder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geraldandannie

*Days: 6 Weight lost: 3 lbs*

Hi Lynda

Thanks for 'refreshing' this thread. :wink:

I think I've done reasonably well this weekend. I weighed myself yesterday, and scored another pound. I don't know about today :?

Today we had Irish soda farls for breakfast, and we've been pretty busy doing jobs. For late lunch / tea Annie made home-made ravioli (I've had the pasta maker for 2 years, and this is the first time we've used it :roll: ) and we had some salad and pitta bread with it.

I know I'm not beating myself up too much at the moment. I've got a lot to lose, and I think a lack of gorging and an emphasis on 'good' food should see me make a start, until the weather gets a bit better, and I'll be able to cycle to work again.

Gerald


----------



## savannah

You're on Dave.......... no offence but I really hope that I don't need it !!!!


'' Must try harder!!!!!!!!! ''........who ?.....you or me ?????
Lynda


----------



## Spacerunner

With the unseasonably mild weather I am able to eat lots of salads.
Friday dinner we had spicey veg and prawn stir-fry.
Saturday fish with salad, let down by cheese and crackers for 'afters'.
Sunday Iceland prawn ring (leftover from Xmas!) and salad with brown bread and butter, well healthy(?) lite spread.
Batteries in scales have run out so can't weigh myself. IT'S TRUUUUE!!


----------



## asprn

I put on 1¼ stones and 1½ inches between August & new year whilst off work injured, mainly due to troughing & scoffing, plus less exercise than usual.

On 5th Jan, I went Cold Turkey on chocs, biccies, cakes, biccies and chocs. Had a raging cold (Man Flu) for a week this week and have eaten next to nothing. Weighed myself this morning, and have lost 9 lbs.  Belt up by one notch too.

Dougie.


----------



## savannah

Well done Gerald, Dougie and Spacerunner (no batteries? hmmm )
I refuse to wegh until tomorrow.....hope I do half as well as you guys.
Right......must get back to my loading of avatar.....fulltime job this forum LOL
Lynda


----------



## Suenliam

Lynda, I think the stress of dealing with your photos and avatar must mean you have lost loads and loads of weight - unless of course you are rewarding yourself for the success you have had :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All the best for the weigh-in.

Sue


----------



## savannah

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
You're telling me........its a wonder I haven't opened the Rose' wine.........some might say impossible......but I stand firm, but woe betide my scales if they let me down tomorrow !!!!!
Watch this space...........
Lynda


----------



## Briarose

I am sort of getting ready to join in LOL but have tried this week to cut down a bit.............roast dinner tonight with plenty of veg (no pudding but that is easy for me as not the most tempting bit now crackling shh) must admit I think my probs have been because my Son who is still living at home has been travelling the world for three months and cooking for two seems well not worth it LOL


----------



## artona

Hi

Got sidetracked last week by not having scales and being at Shepton  

MOnday 21st Jan I weigh in at 23 st 2 lb today, yesterday was 23st 4lb.

I have created a database to record the weights. If you want to post your weights fire away. If not just pm them to me and they will not be published. Weight gain/loss results will be published weekly on a Monday as a percentage.

Mrs Artona says she ways in at 14 st 11lb.

Lots of losing to be done me thinks   

ps - I have moved this thread to Health and Fitness since thats what we are going to get lol


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

*Week 1 Days: 7 Weight lost: 4 lbs*

Happy with that so far, but a long way to go ...



artona said:


> Mrs Artona says she ways in at ** st **lb.


   Did you have permission to print Shona's weight here? 8O 8O

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald

Is the Pope a Catholic???????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## savannah

Morning everyone !
Good AND bad news......
The GOOD news is I have lost 1.5 KILOS which is 3.3 LBS in the last week, so I am really pleased with that start.
The bad news is I have only just converted KILOS to STONES and I am totally TRAUMATISED by my weight.
Somehow it didn't seem quite so bad in kilos......in stones its horrendous and I am feeling almost overwhelmed by the task ahead.
I just cannot believe I have managed to get to this weight so quickly after losing weight less than 2 years ago.......I suppose I have the very small excuse that I have hardly been able to walk with back problems which my chiropractor finally got put right just before xmas.......BUT.....
What a BUMMER and how STUPID of me to let this happen.....I just hope that this will harden my resolve.
SO....onwards and downwards........hopefully.....

Lynda


----------



## savannah

Sorry....so traumatised I posted TWICE.....


----------



## geraldandannie

savannah said:


> Sorry....so traumatised I posted TWICE.....


Hi Lynda

I've deleted one of your posts - hope that's OK?

First thing - you've done great!  You were hoping for 2 lbs, and you did done over 3 lbs in one week. Fantastic!

Second thing - remember the saying: "The longest journey begins with a single step." Weight is dead easy to put on, by eating the things we know we shouldn't. The things that taste the nicest - to us - are the things that have the worst effect on us.

We need to focus on the beneficial effect a loss of weight is having and is going to have. Each pound is one less pound we need to lug around with us, and lugging one less pound will improve our mobility, which will increase our metabolism, which will help us lose weight ... You've made a fantastic start, and you're one of our standard bearers in this group.

Keep it up, and don't lose heart. Positive thinking!

Gerald


----------



## savannah

Thanks Gerald....I am staying strong.....you are right, its a long road and I have made a great start and I am starting to get used to it in a strange masochistic way !!!!!
There seems to be a distinct lack of posters though ?????
Onwards and Downwards..........

Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

savannah said:


> There seems to be a distinct lack of posters though ?????


I think this is normal with a new idea. People get enthusiastic, say "yay, I'm going to do this!" and then other stuff happens and it goes to the back of their minds.

Give them a little time. They'll come back when they realise what fun we're having :? :wink:

As you so rightly say, onwards and downwards.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

geraldandannie said:


> Give them a little time. They'll come back when they realise *what fun we're having* :? :wink:
> Gerald


You call this fun Gerald :?: :?: :evil: :evil:

Anybody want a second hand bathroom scales - only slightly overworked on very few occasions? 8O 8O


----------



## damondunc

Hi Dunc and i have been so busy following a healthy eating regime,upshot is after 7 days we have both 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
put on 2llbs each  

Must be our bodies adjusting :wink: 

Chris






.


----------



## Snelly

As the control subject, I can confirm im just as fat as last week...


----------



## artona

Hi Shane

If you promise me that you won't tell anyone I was having chips for lunch when I called you I promise not to tell anyone you were having chips AND MUSHY PEAS !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## savannah

I have decided that I will let you all in on my ''latest idea''........
I wasn't sure as I didn't want you all to think I was some sort of obsessed nutter.......however I will chance it.........LOL ( I'm used to it )
I have decided that I want to lose 26 kilos (just over 4 stone ).
SO, this morning I lugged 2 big baskets of small stones into my bathroom weighing....you guessed it......26 kilos......and one big empty basket.....every kilo lost I will remove the same weight from full baskets and put into the empty one.....that way I can actually SEE what I am losing..........let me know what you think......genius or nutter ?????
No, dont answer that....I think its a good idea and will let you know if it helps !!
Lynda


----------



## Snelly

ok Stew, it'll be our secret...

p.s. you forgot I was having sausage too...


----------



## artona

Hi Shane

I was leaving the bit about the sausage out in case everyone started to think you were loaded


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

savannah said:


> every kilo lost I will remove the same weight from full baskets and put into the empty one


Annie and I think this is an *excellent* idea. This way, you can also lift the 'weight lost' basket, and feel what you're not having to carry around any more. Just think about it - you've already lost 1.5kg, which is one and a half kilo bags of sugar. Lift a bag of sugar up, and think how much better your body is without carrying that around. And you've already lost that, and more.

Onwards and downwards! Keep up the momentum! And leave the damned chips alone, Stew and Shane :roll:

Gerald


----------



## savannah

Phew.......glad you like it..........genius then !!!!!
As for Stew and Shane......methinks they are not taking this as seriously as we are !!!!!
I really think this idea will be a real encouragement to people.......mind you.......at the moment I HAVE got 2 VERY large baskets of stones glaring at me every time I go to the loo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Onwards and downwards........

Lynda


----------



## artona

Hi Lynda

Its always been a number rule of mine Lynda - try to have fun with whatever I do :lol: :lol: . There is nothing wrong with the occasional portion of chips, make it a small portion, have it at lunchtime and work it off in the afternoon.

True weight loss is a long game, not a race. 

stew


----------



## savannah

Yes.....you're not wrong there Stew......I am having fun too.
You are lucky....if I ate chips I would not be able to stop.......I need to keep the discipline up otherwise I slide rapidly.......you must have far better will power than I have.
Lynda


----------



## TinaGlenn

I have lost 1 lb over the past week, which I am happy with as I thought I would gain a few after having a course of antibiotics which usually has me bloating up.
My Doc is happy as long as I lose a couple of pounds a month, so for all of you dropping pounds/kilos very quickly, very well done, keep up the good work. I love the thought of the basket of stones, what ever helps and encourages is great. Mine is a size smaller jeans, I have already dropped down one size and am working slowly towards the next size down :wink: 

Oh Shane and Stew, my doc (who is great) says if you have chips make them big chunky chips as less surface area for fat to cling :wink: 

Tina

Just finished dinner of Steak and very chunky chips :roll:


----------



## artona

Hi Lynda

_You are lucky....if I ate chips I would not be able to stop._ This is an interesting line Lynda. Why do you like chips? Is it the taste? Is it the ease of making/obtaining them?

For me its both. Today was a very busy day for me with 30 clients to see. My clients do not come to me, I go to them so it had to be a very organised day.

I got a break mid day, as I should and I deserved a treat. I bought a portion of chips and immediately threw half of them away. As I ate each one - and I ate them one at a time I enjoyed them. You might have noticed photos of my daughter on my avatar. As I ate those chips I looked at photographs of her. At 46 the percentage chance of me seeing her marry and have children are less than someone of 26. At 23 stone those percentages are even lower. Half way through the half portion I felt full.

At 5.30pm I had a bar of dark chocolate, I used the same Physco techniques.

I do not intend cutting out things I enjoy, why should I? But I to intend training my mind to limit them. If some things become a natural casulty in my war with weight then it will happen without stress, something more dangerous than carrying excess weight.

Back to your line _You are lucky....if I ate chips I would not be able to stop._ allow yourself to become your own mentor. Imagine the things that you would like to do,which excess weight stops you, then see a wall of chips between you and that goal. If your goal is more attractive than a plate of chips you will be lucky if you can eat a chip again.

Slim by mentoring your mind not by punishing yourself

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

*Days: 8 Weight lost: 4 lbs*

Today, I had my normal Shredded Wheat and 'crunch' cereal, with dried fruit and skimmed milk; lunch was leftover pasta, cheese sauce and steamed veg; dinner was stir fry of halloumi cheese and veg.

After watching the lovely dry weather today, I wish I'd cycled to work. I'll have to get the bike out of the shed at the weekend, and get it ready for use again! The good weather's coming 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> At 46 the percentage chance of me seeing her marry and have children are less than someone of 26. At 23 stone those percentages are even lower. Half way through the half portion I felt full.


Very thoughtful and poignant post, Stew.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald

Good idea about the bike. I think I might have a go at that myself. 

Its probably best to weigh in at the same time each day to get accurate figures. Maybe you are taking measurements at night and morning.

If you experiment you should find quite a swing in weight at 9pm at night and 7am in the morning.


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Stew

I always weigh myself in the mornings, pre-shower. I post here at various times!

Annie says your post reminded her of Paul McKenna's four rules to losing weight:

1) Eat when you're hungry
2) Eat what you like
3) Eat consciously
4) Stop when you're full

I like simple ideas like that 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

I like Paul McKenna - he helps others to make himself rich. A win win scenario


stew


----------



## savannah

I AM trying to mentor my mind Stew.....I have found that I need to find the taste awful......so I dont eat anything fatty and very soon I can taste the slightest bit of fat and its awful......so if I regularly ate just a few chips I would not lose that taste for fat. My downfall is basically FAT....whether its in chips, sausage rolls, pasties or cakes therefore I HAVE to stop eating them and when I reach my target then I will know that a little does me good and be well enough trained to stop at ''a little ''....in theory !
I think your method is great for you, but as I said I cannot be that controlled, instead I am trying to follow what Paul McKenna says about eating habits......yes certainly he is on a win/win path !.......and I am hoping that by training my mind better this time I wont resort back to yo-yo dieting which I have done all my life. I am lucky in that I LOVE veg, but what I really need to control is my love of Rose' wine.
I suppose I eat the ''fatty'' things because they are easier to pick up and stuff in my mouth, as well as tasteing nice........sorry if I mistook your light hearted quips about chips as lack of commitment......
YOU will definately do this Stew.....you could not have a stronger motive (or prettier)
Onwards and Downwards

Lynda


----------



## artona

Hi

I think you are going about it in the wrong way Lynda. I am not trying to hate chips, I know that won't happen. I am associating them with something they might stop me enjoying.

The strongest part of your mind is your subconscience. To train this you need to be a slippery savannah :lol: :lol: 

What would you like to do that you cannot do at the moment but if you lost weight you could - keep it clean please lol? 


stew


----------



## badger

Well..I'm really impressed with you lot...........such determination and ingenuity.
On the other hand I'm really DEpressed with my lousy efforts.

The problem I have is I have NEVER had to lose weight............I always used to think I could do with putting a few pounds ON..........I don't really see myself as BIG...........but I do have the "overhang" that is uncommon to me, and I do have trouble doing my shoe laces up. and I am 2 stone heavier than my average weight used to be.

My wife and I both work, cooking has never been a strong point with us and we are both Midlanders and like plain food. Not for us the stir fries and "low fat calorie controlled food" We tend to have a roast once a week and "Quickie" meals during the week (I don't mean takeaways, as we dont have many of those)

I'm not a sweet eater as such, don't have much chocolate. I do confess to having a sweet tooth when it comes to cerials and tea and coffee.

BUT, I rearley eat cerials and I refuse point blank to stop taking sugar in tea or coffee. and I dont do extra salt I never put it ON food.

What I have done is cut DOWN on coffee at work (bought bottled water)

So far I havn't had much in the way of results but I will persevere and try to formulate some sort of healthy eating regime. 
In the meantime good luck and well done to all those successes so far.


----------



## geraldandannie

I saw Paul McKenna the other day on QVC  (don't ask :roll: ), and he does a great job, even when everything is peppered with "... and you'll see when you buy my (£42) course ..." He debunks myths, and tells it like it is.

It's all about educating your mind, and I think the trick is to find the thing that works for each of us individually. No single 'plan' can work for everyone; it needs to be a process of encouragement, coupled with an understanding by the individual of what they need to do. So many people blame excess weight on other factors (genes, slow metabolism, blahdy blahdy blah), but it really is simple - use up more calories than you stuff in your cake'ole. How that it done - by reducing intake, or increasing exercise, or both - doesn't really matter.

Those of us who are overweight have a faster metabolism than a thin person anyway. Our bodies have to work harder to function, hence using up more calories. In theory, all we need to do is to eat the recommended calories for our gender / age / activity level, and we will lose weight. This is why I can lose weight quiit quickly - I have more to lose, so initially it'll drop off me. I know there will come a plateau, where I stop losing weight, and I will be consuming more or less what I'm using, and that's when I'll have to try harder, and not give it up as a bad job and go back to old habits.

Sermon over. Onwards and downwards ...

Gerald

P.S. Up a pound today :evil: I know this happens (which is why they recommend you don't weigh yourself every day), but it just encourages me to try harder. I like instant results, and instant feedback, and the quicker I can see what's going on, the quicker I can respond to it. If I spent a week being what I considered to be 'careful', without losing, I might get fed up. I know I've had a couple of big lunches this week (left over dinners from the night before), which probably explains the slight increase. I need to understand that I *can* leave food uneaten on the plate or in the sandwich box.


----------



## savannah

Hi Stew.....I totally see what you are doing......I am trying to look on it as permanently enjoying healthy food as opposed to unhealthy......you could be right that its the wrong way round......but at the moment I feel comfortable doing it like this and concentrating my mind on healthy and training myself to PREFER it......whether this will last , well, I just don't know.....but at the moment my resolve is strong......as to what I feel I cannot do.....well, I feel like I can still do EVERYTHING that I want to do.....OK ,I couldnt go for a 5 mile run......but then I have absolutely NO urge to do that !!!!!!
What I am about to do RIGHT NOW....is go to Malaga hospital to await the birth of my middle sons first baby !!!!!!!!
She is in labour as I speak......so, speak later when I have GOOD NEWS II
I AM SO EXCITED  

Lynda


----------



## Zebedee

*This might help*

*This might help with the slimming, though I do worry about the unsuspecting passers-by underneath. * :!: 8O

"_You can have breakfast, lunch, dinner or cocktail or invite your boss for a meeting while enjoying your meal. 50 meters above ground dining event arranged bya professional event arranger of Benji Fun company. It provides 22 seating complete with Chef, server, musician and you can select your own location without limitation. Guarantee safety with the hoisting crane which can accommodate the whole band of musician, or making an automobile presentation to your customers. This restaurant is in Belgium._"

[align=center]







[align]


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Slimming type people,

Just put another thread up with hopefully useful information about what body type you are:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-39149-.html

Check it out, it may help.

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona

Hi

Everyone losing quietly???   

We are very happy in the Artywagon. On Sunday 20th Jan I weighed in at 23st 4lb, today its 22st 10lb.

Meanwhile Mrs Artona weighed in at 14 st 11lb and is now 14st 9lb.

The Artwagon springs are slowly started to breath a sigh of relief, thats over half a stone between us :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## G2EWS

Stew!

You will be a wisp of your former self!

Imagine the extra fuel economy!

Chris


----------



## damondunc

It is all well and good losing a couple of pounds Stew but it has become obvious you have winged them this way,hence the sad situation Dunc and i are in :wink: At this rate we have no chance :lol: 


Chris


----------



## artona

Hi Chris


Sorry Chris but my parents believed they were being responsible when they taught me to share :lol: :lol: 

Wispy us Chris, nice though but long way to go I think  

I think there are a lot of Chrises here, hope you can work it all out :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## savannah

Going well I hope...resolve still super strong !
Roll on Monday weigh in
Lynda


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there everyone,

Glad to hear so many of you are doing so well and congratulations to everyone who is starting to 'see less of themsleves!' 

Personally, I am ashamed to say that despite my longing to shed weight I have been doing terribly and must confess I have not really got off the starting block yet! I am physching myself up mentally to tackle yet another weight loss programme as mentally I have to be in the right place. I don't know if that makes any sense to other weight battlers but it certainly seems to be the case with me and I have to have the right mental attitude before I am able to yet again attempt to address the problem. In the past I have succeeded in losing quite a lot of weight once getting down to 8st 12lb believe it or not - but each time I have had to be really strong mentally and really determined as otherwise I just fall at the first hurdle but sadly, like so many overweight and seriously obese people I never seem to able to keep the weight off and then I end up putting it ALL back on again plus MORE besides! Over the years I have lost and gained over and over again and I suppose I am a classic case of a yo yo dieter and the damage that such weightloss regimes can do. I am not making excuses or anything like that as I am aware this is not the correct way to lose weight but it seems to be a pattern I have fallen into to and I feel so angry with myself for being so weak and failing at something that I want to succeed at so desperately.

Sue


----------



## Spacerunner

I've now lost a total of 5 lbs since Christmas, and I am, even at this stage starting to feel better. Basically what I'm doing is going for more fruit and veg and less meat etc, and NO between meals snacks.
One of the things that has not had much of a mention here is excercise. It is important and works extremely well. The best way of starting is simply by walking maybe, 2 miles a day. Cycling is ok but you have to cycle 5 miles to 1 mile of jogging or 2 miles of walking. When walking go at a pace which makes you breathless and just starting to sweat ( that's gleaming for ladies).
You wont hurt yourself by walking, your body will put on the brakes long before any damage occurs. Did you know that good excercise is an appetite suppressant?


----------



## geraldandannie

Sonesta said:


> and I feel so angry with myself for being so weak and failing at something that I want to succeed at so desperately.


Hi Sue

Firstly, don't think of yourself as weak. You mustn't do yourself down like this - there is a danger (with me, anyway) that when I get fed up, I eat. Comfrot food, and all that. It feels good to put nice-tasting food and drink into my mouth. It's that mouth sensation, and you instantly feel a high, especially if it's something heavy on the sugar or chocolate or fat.

Secondly, I wouldn't consider this a diet, or a weight loss programme. Yes, that's the essence of what it is, but already you're thinking about failed diets in the past, how they've never worked for long, and how they've been bad for you medically, and how they've made you put on even more weight afterwards.

*Think of it as adopting a healthier lifestyle.* What we want is to feel and look good. The way to do that is to adopt a slightly different lifestyle, which will involve eating _differently_, and maybe changing some habits - walking to the shop each day to get fresh food, or the paper, or taking the dog for a slightly longer walk each day.

Yes, the core of this is weight, but try not to focus on it. Think of it as changing your lifestyle for the better.

Just my thoughts :wink:

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Sue,

Don't feel bad. We all do things at different rates, I have been gently losing weight since last March, I have lost 2 stone over that time, I aim for a pound at a time, I haven't worried if my weight stays the same for a few days and then drops by a single pound and then stays there again. As long as it stays away, that is good. 
I used to get upset that weight didn't fall off me as fast as it did some other people, but I know at least one of my work collegues who started with me last year, and who dropped a lot of weight very quickly has found it all again  

You WILL find your own way to do it in your own time

You CAN do it

Tina


----------



## carol

Sonesta said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> Glad to hear so many of you are doing so well and congratulations to everyone who is starting to 'see less of themsleves!'
> 
> Personally, I am ashamed to say that despite my longing to shed weight I have been doing terribly and must confess I have not really got off the starting block yet! I am physching myself up mentally to tackle yet another weight loss programme as mentally I have to be in the right place. I don't know if that makes any sense to other weight battlers but it certainly seems to be the case with me and I have to have the right mental attitude before I am able to yet again attempt to address the problem. In the past I have succeeded in losing quite a lot of weight once getting down to 8st 12lb believe it or not - but each time I have had to be really strong mentally and really determined as otherwise I just fall at the first hurdle but sadly, like so many overweight and seriously obese people I never seem to able to keep the weight off and then I end up putting it ALL back on again plus MORE besides! Over the years I have lost and gained over and over again and I suppose I am a classic case of a yo yo dieter and the damage that such weightloss regimes can do. I am not making excuses or anything like that as I am aware this is not the correct way to lose weight but it seems to be a pattern I have fallen into to and I feel so angry with myself for being so weak and failing at something that I want to succeed at so desperately.
> 
> Sue


Sue - how I empathise with you.....I know exactly what you mean - the last time I tried to consciously lose weight was 15 years ago before my eldest daughter got married, and she also joined me using the dietician's eating plan.

I desperately needed a kick-start, and you lot have at least done it for me..... I have been threatened with insulin if I don't do anything, as they have no other pills to give me, and I had 3 months to prove I could do something.... well I was, (this was middle/end of November), had I done anything....no...well I had that virus for 3 weeks, and then it was Christmas (I had got prices of gyms nearby) but did nothing until I found Artona's email...well about a week or so after it started...Stew you didn't mention it at Shepton Mallet....you should have given me the kick then.

Well I made the mental effort and have started at the gym, and so far been 3 times this week, and hope to at least get fit enough to ride my bike again.....

So please don't feel alone, as I know how very hard it is to get to that place, and if we all knew how to get there, we probably wouldn't have the problem with our weight that we do have....

Something will kick you into orbit and you will find the necessary will power (for that is what it is) and then the strength of mind that goes with it, to just keep going....

I have a very long way to go...so whether I make it, we shall see, one pound at a time....

Carol


----------



## Zebedee

Hey you girls - spare a thought for us chaps. It's not only you who can't lose weight.   

I'm thinking of leaving this club anyway - it doesn't work and I think the title is actionable under the Trades Descriptions Act. Nobody has seen any less of me since I joined - just the bloody opposite in fact. :evil: :evil:

I've done a brisk three-mile walk every day except one, eaten a bit less, used smaller plates, had proportionately more veg, almost stopped the evening snacking, given up cakes and choccy - and still the damn scales stop at the same place.

I suppose if we are sensible, it is going to take as long to get the weight off as it did to put it on. Longer in fact, since you literally have to partially starve yourself in order to lose weight, and the body is designed to complain when that happens. Taking in less calories than you burn each day is a good trick - if you can do it! :roll: :roll:

Ah well - I must be getting fitter, and that is a medically recognised bonus. Fat and unfit is dangerous. Fat and fit doesn't win medals, but it significantly reduces the chances of "_the worst_" happening, and if it does you are far more likely to survive.

Onwards and outwards. 8O 8O


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Spacerunner and all other weight conscious people,

Erm I think you will find that I have mentioned on a number of occasions that weight loss will ONLY come with exercise. Diets do not really come into it, only controlled eating!

I want to give you all some further words of wisdom from Deepak Chopra.

What Deepak says is you must NEVER diet as all studies have shown that you WILL put on weight! This is something you can see time and time again around you and indeed you will most certainly have seen this with yourself if you have ever carried out a diet.

The crucial thing Deepak says is to eat what you want when you want. Do not try and take away the foods you like be they chocolate, cakes or take aways! What is absolutely crucial is to eat correctly!

What this means is when you put food in your mouth, make sure the mouthful previously is in your stomach and not still being chomped in your mouth. You will notice the awful sight of of food being shoveled into mouths in any restaurant. What's more every mouthful must be savoured and think about what you are eating, each and every time the fork goes in your mouth. Do not watch telly, read a book or magazine, do not stand, but enjoy the experience of eating. Imagine what the food is doing for you and how your body will use the food.

You will find if you follow this method you will loose weight fairly quickly. But as I have mentioned before, you must take up some form of exercise that is not strenuous for you, but will tax you.

Regards

Chris
ps sat outside MH in the sun (with patio heater on) in New Forest.


----------



## savannah

Just thought i would send some encouraging thoughts to all of us (slimming type folks....like it ! )............just in case anyone was feeling like indulging in late night snacking.....DON'T DO IT !!!
Weigh day tomorrow, so I am off to bed now to get out of temptations way and to try hypnotising myself slim as I fall asleep :idea: ........LOL

Lynda


----------



## quartet

*Great ride*

One of the best rides I've ever been on starts at Newcastleton (a great C & C site) on the Scots Border and gradually climbs for a few miles back into England through Kielder forest and has a safe but spectacular descent down to Keilder Water (another good site there) manageable by all ...even 19 stone fatties like me! About 15 miles in all
Barry


----------



## artona

Hi

Monday weigh-in day. For me, just stood the walk of the scales and after much deliberation - our scales definately have a sense of humour they recorded 22st 11lb. Thats 1lb more than my lowest in the week but 7lb less than last week. I can live happily with half a stone lost in a week.

I have to admit to being weak yesterday. Shona brought in some instant chocolate drink - lovely and I had four cups yesterday, each at 70 cals each, thats 280 cals in total, I can have a whole meal for that. So far today, since I got up at 5am - three small cups of black coffee.

Further admissions should include that over the weekend I had a fried breakfast both days 


stew


----------



## savannah

Morning everyone......yet another Marvellous Monday......another 3 lbs down and resolve still strong so I am feeling great.....AND have lost THREE inches from my waist !!!!!!!
Stew.....try the low calorie chocolate drinks like options, only 40 cals and really nice......if I feel like a treat I have one, also at night......it keeps me off the wine !
If I fancy a ''fried'' breakfast I grill then pat dry the bacon to remove as much fat as possible, poach the eggs in water, poach mushrooms, and add some tinned tomatoes,put on a slice of dry toast and this I find is an acceptable alternative....certainly much less fat.
I am just LOVING my baskets of stones in the bathroom......especially as I can now see that they are getting less !!
Also a very filling low fat/cal curry is to chop a variety of veg into smallish pieces, boil to taste (al dente) then add a TEASPOON of Pataks hot curry paste....pour off the fat at the top of the jar......and just a teaspoon as its fairly high in calories.....you can have a HUGE plate of veg curry then for less than 200 cals......if you like it with more sauce add a low fat natural yogurt.
Onwards and Downwards !

Lynda


----------



## savannah

Forgot to say WELL DONE Stew.....7lbs in one week is VERY impressive !
Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Lynda and Stew.

I had written a huge post, but the mouse fell off its perch, and closed the browser window :evil:

Anyway, vital statistics:

*Days: 14 Weight lost: 6 lbs*

Tomorrow looks like it might be a cycle day, so it should get my metabolism kick started.

I'm approaching a half stone point, which has been my 'normal' weight for a couple of years. Just before, and over Christmas, I put on around half a stone (some days it was more  ), so I'll feel good to get back to what I was. But then the real bonus starts - to actually move down towards where I was around 15 years ago. I know I can do it, and it will mean losing another two and a half stone from where I am now, but it's a target 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

Well done all three of us and thanks for the recipes Lynda. Options is our normal drink, shona claims they were out :lol: :lol: 

Wheres everyone else  

stew


----------



## artona

Hi

Now I am forgetting to say things Lynda :lol: :lol: 

THATS OVER A STONE THE SEELESSOFYOU TEAM HAVE LOST THIS WEEK

so far. Come on guys and gals, add or take off from the team total


stew


----------



## savannah

Hey, thats great Gerald.....so we are ALL patting ourselves on the back !!
We need to keep hold of this euphoria for when we are feeling a bit weak.....
WHERE is everyone else....don't tell me we have become the Three Musketeers !!!!
Onwards and Downwards !

Lynda


----------



## savannah

Wahaaaaayyyyyy !!!!!!!

Just think of all the extra PAYLOAD we are going to have ....LOL

Lynda


----------



## TinaGlenn

My weight hasn't changed this week, so can't add or subtract from the combined total. :lol: 
I am more than happy with it though, and will hopefully drop another pound or so in the next week. As long as it doesn't go up it's fine by me.
Have been getting some gentle exercise painting walls over the past couple of days :roll: 

Tina


----------



## Spacerunner

I'm another pound down this morning, that's a total of six pounds now.
As June is going in to have her other knee op, I'll be on my own for a couple of days, so I'll definitely lose some more as I don't feed myself much. Mind you, the chippy up the road might be tempting.


----------



## artona

Hi

well done everyone, especially Space runner. He could fit into his avatar about three times ( well not the picture but the gorilla) so a 6lb loss is tremendous, well done John


stew


----------



## savannah

Well done Spacerunner and well done Tina....standing still for a week is normal, slowly but surely is the name of the game !
I am just off outside to do some painting myself...snap !

Lynda


----------



## 88870

Hi all, can I join the club?

I haven't read all 13 pages of the posts as my mobile internet connection is currently slow and it would take 2 days. However the last couple of pages have shown me that there is actually a real encouraging club with a weekly weigh in going here!

What do I need to tell you?

Current weight? A shameful 13st exactly  <mortified>
Current height? 5' 7"
Current dress size 16

Is this too much info? I'm not sure what everyone else has provided.

The aim is to lose 2st 7lb in the next 6 months. Just to edge me on a little I am applying to go on 'How to look good naked' as one of the product testers .... I'm petrified!

Apparently my ideal weight is around 10st 4lb ish - however I am flat chested when I get to this weight so am aiming for 10st 7lb :lol: :lol:

Running machine is on order (tried to pound the pavements but it has been really dark and windy lately!)

I tend to cook very healthily but need to stop snacking. I have an office job so my butt is wider than it shoud be due to sitting down all day. The dog is now happy as her walks are becoming longer and longer!!

Oh to be travelling again ... lost 1/2st a month last time due to sheer movement!

Help!


----------



## artona

Hi Leigh

Welcome, come on in. We will do our best not to let you go under that 10st 7lb though :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## artona

Hi

ps - if you want to read the whole thread switch over to the mobile MHF, much quicker


stew


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Leigh,

Welcome, it's great you have set yourself a target and are raring to get going.
Some of us weigh in weekly, and some of us weigh daily, however you do it, it is so nice to see the scales going down, or in my case stop screaming "get off!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No more painting for me, back to work tomorrow, so back to 12 hours sitting on my bum in the office and knowing that not much is going to be moving anywhere :roll: Still not much longer to go and then no office so no excuses :wink: 
Moving house at the weekend so carrying a few boxes about might help a bit.

My weight hasn't moved for a while but my jeans are definately looser, I went from a tight size 20 to a tight 18, now the 18 isn't so tight :lol: 
I am being supervised by my Doc though and he is happy at how things are going too.

Tina


----------



## savannah

Welcome Leigh.......glad you want to join us.
Weigh day is Monday......or whenever you feel like a peek......good luck and don't forget to tell us if you have any handy tips.......some of us (ME ! ) have a lot more to lose than you and could use all the help we can get..........but keeping that idea of a permanent more healthy way of eating rather than a quick fix diet is the way forward.
You sound very enthusiastic so thats the main thing !
Supporting each other is really important and we are all trying very hard so pleased to have you join in.
Onwards and Downwards !
Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

Indeed, welcome Leigh.

I'm afraid I'm a daily weigher :roll: I'm happy if it's good news, and bad news merely spurs me on. Today was the first day I've cycled to work wince before Christmas - I'm glad I pumped the tyres up before I left.

Onwards, and at least not back upwards ...

Gerrald


----------



## Pusser

I have stayed out of this debate because I have a phobia. A fear of becoming anorexic. I weigh myself day after day and in recent years, I seem to be doing OK - even giving myself quite a bit of lee-way to take up the slack in harder times. (4 stones of slack actually for those that need precision in their lives). I find this most difficult to talk about so I am afraid I must go and get another sandwich.


----------



## artona

Hi

About time you joined in Pusser :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## savannah

Ok ...........does the lack of posts mean that we are all managing our ''see less of us '' programs really well......OR ?????
Saturday night is a bit DANGEROUS.....so stay focused everyone !!
Anyone fancy a yummy frozen dessert ??????
Very few calories ??????
Mash up with a fork a few strawberries and put in a small glass bowl....add a mashed up kiwi fruit, then half a mashed banana or whatever fruit you fancy then put the dish in the freezer for a couple of hours.....then eat it as frozen or semi frozen as you fancy...... (the harder it is the longer it lasts !)
Absolutely yummy....just about to eat mine now.....very frozen so should take me a while.
Actually I have just remembered the weather some of you are suffering so maybe not quite so frozen eh !!!! :lol: 
But...ENJOY !

Onwards and Downwards !

Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie

Weigh in time!

The silly scales couldn't make their mind up this morning. They couldn't decide whether I was lighter or not :roll:

Anyway, I'm going to assume (because I need my hair cut, and my hair is very heavy in the morning) that it's the lower figure. So:

*Days: 21 Weight lost: 7 lbs*

I had a bit of a naughty weekend, going to a party on Saturday night (beer and buffet food  ), and despite going for a walk yesterday morning over hill and dale, we lunch'd at friends  So, I was expecting to not show much progress this morning.

Never mind, I'm OK about it. Onwards and ... errr ... along 

Gerald


----------



## savannah

Now now Gerald......its Onwards and DOWNWARDS !!!!!!
But at least you didnt gain so thats good and your total 7 lbs so far is excellent.
By the time you get your hair cut today that will be at least another 2lbs off !
I have lost TWO KILOS......4/and half pounds I am well chuffed......
Strange thing though, when I got up at 7.30 I had lost THREE kilos,went back to bed in a haze of euphoria....only to get up an hour later to find I had gained a kilo whilst lying in bed snoozing.......last time I do THAT !!!!!
But I am WELL happy with 2 kilos.....
What an encouragement.....
Onwards and DOWNWARDS !!!!!!!! :lol: 
Lynda


----------



## litcher

I didn't manage to motivate myself until last week, but I lost 3lbs. A drop in the ocean, but at least it's a start!

Viv


----------



## TinaGlenn

A 2 lbs drop for me this week after a couple of no change weeks, so that's good for me  
Thats even after my son gave me a huge 250g bar of cadburys choc with turkish delight a couple of nights ago  it had to be eaten, it would have been rude not to :wink: 

2 steps forward one step back but I will still get there eventually, and hopefully it will stay lost  

Tina


----------



## Zebedee

I'm cancelling my membership of this damn silly club. It's just too depressing.

At least I haven't gained any, but after loads of exercise and severe deprivations including the enforced abstinence from hot chocolate at Van Bitz (see other thread) I am just the same weight.

Someone said muscle weighs more than fat - I shall cling to that thought for a while.

It might help.

A bit!


----------



## savannah

NO.....please don't cancel...... you muscley man you........ :wink: 
Lynda


----------



## Spacerunner

I'm afraid I've put 2 lbs back on. :crybaby: But I think I'm developing more muscle! Well that's my story anyway. Must be something to do with taking up cook's duties as the OH is in dry dock. Never mind, I can't complain about the cooking tho'. :tongue8:


----------



## savannah

WOW......ANOTHER muscley man !  
Lynda


----------



## Spacerunner

:naka: 'bout the size of it....


----------



## savannah

8)


----------



## julie798

*Better late than never*

Hello all

Well I also would like to join you, maybe posting on here will give me a incentive to get off my fat backside and loose some weight, I weight in at 71 kilos at the moment, id like to be 64 kilos, ( reassess after that, if I ever get there LOl.)
so ill keep in touch and hope to see less of you all soon


----------



## artona

Hi Julie

I know how hard it is for someone of your slight build to lose a stone. I have a friend who manages it but he does some very odd things. I remember him once going on a grapefruit only diet and recently the lighter life diet.

I think these approaches are very dangerous and personally I would not attempt them.

Both Shona and I had shocks last week, we had a curry, one from Sainsburys. We both put on a massive amount of weight - Shona 3lb and myself 5lb.

After all the good work I was back to 23st 1lb, it was devastating. Since then we have been careful and this morning I was down to 22st 9lb, the lowest for a long time

stew


----------



## julie798

*well done*

This dieting mallarky can be a lifetime yo yo for a lot of people, and fad diets are popular, but I want to lose it long term, I was 50 kilos not to long ago, I know I cant get back to that, but I have to loose some, I had better stay off the curry  knowing my luck i would put 10 pound on, my problem is I like food, and I can't exercise to much, but thats no excuse.

So lets all think before we eat  easiar said than done 

I do think a little encouragment goes a long, long way, so come all, lets get healthy


----------



## artona

Hi

Nothing wrong with eating Julie   

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Julie, and welcome to the Chubby Club :wink:

Me too, Stew. I've fallen off the wagon a bit over the past week, and have put on a few pounds again. Yesterday, we went for a meal, and I was expecting bad things this morning - that chocolate and nut cake (with custard) was just too tempting to avoid  

However, we'd eaten so much during this late-ish lunch, we didn't need to eat again last night, so the news isn't too bad this morning (I weigh myself every day).

We've had a Jamie Oliver french toast crumpets breakfast, and couldn't eat another thing for a few hours, so it looks like it'll be a '2 meals only' day today. On past experience, this is how I've lost weight previously, by actually cutting out a meal, or at least having a very small, light 3rd meal.

'Proper' weigh in tomorrow, guys and gals :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

What are people's opinions on breakfast?

The perceived wisdom seems to be that you should eat breakfast to get your system up and running, and to stop yourself beginning to feel hungry by mid morning - with the inevitable weak-willed snacking as a result.  

I never feel hungry first thing, and don't usually have anything other than a cup of tea, followed by a decent cup of real coffee. I rarely feel particularly hungry until lunchtime, but if I do have breakfast it seems to have quite the wrong effect, and I'm starving by 11.00am. The only way I can prevent the mid morning hunger after eating a breakfast is if I have a full English - as I do occasionally on holiday and thoroughly enjoy it! (_I know - I'm weird!!_  :roll: )

My problem is in the evening as I'm always ravenous after tea, between about 8.00pm and bedtime, and I can't explain that either. :roll:

Regards


----------



## julie798

*eating*

Dave

I have exactly the same problem as you, so I will try to have a piece of fruit, easy for me because I cut up freash fruit every morning for the parrots, but If I want to stop eating at night I will have to find some type of drug LOl.


----------



## Spacerunner

Well weight goes up, weight comes down!! The 2 lbs I put back on has come off, along with another pound as well. So I am still in pound credit!
I put it down to worry, I,m in the process of installing a reversing camera system, and if that's not enough to worry y'self skinny then I don't know what is. :turn-l:


----------



## artona

Hi

As Gerald said yesterday - Monday, official weigh in day so lets go :lol: :lol: 

After yesterdays low of 22st 9lb today I am at 22st 10lb, a 5lb drop on the week so I am pleased with that.

It was strange that yesterday I had a cup of coffee at my mums and it tasted really odd, I did not like it. I then realised it would have been because it had sugar in it. A week ago I set out to cut out sugar in coffee. I drink a lot of the stuff - maybe 10/15 cups a day, but do bear in mind that I have a teacup size, not mug and I often, like today get up at 4am and do not go to bed until 11/12pm, probably still too many though.

Anyway on the back of the canderel it says that a teaspoonful of sugar is 20 calories so thats 600 cals a day or 4200 a week based on two spoonfuls per cup. With one teaspoonful of canderel the count comes down to 1/10th of that or 420 for the week, a big saving


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> 4200 a week based on two spoonfuls per cup


And isn't 3,500 calories 'worth' a pound off your weight or something? So you're a pound a week better off before you do anything else!

And John (Spacerunner) - just get the thing done. What's the worst that can happen? :wink:

Well, I'm up a pound on what I was, so overall 6 pounds still. I was quite pleased after the excesses of the weekend that I hadn't put on more, and it gives me a good platform to hit it this week, when my eating habits are a bit more controlled 

Gerald


----------



## savannah

OH NO......weigh in day and I am camping in Conil without scales........  
However, I weighed before leaving and after my 2 kilo loss last week it was only half a kilo yesterday......still, onwards and downwards !
Stopping eating after my evening meal is my great problem......the frozen fruit dessert does help though to keep me occupied !!
I have to confess ............ last night I found FIVE Ferrero Rocher in the van and I stuffed all FIVE in less than five minutes !!!!!!
However......I felt sick all night ......so, serves me right :lol: 
Keep up the good work everyone.......I will try VERY hard not to hit the Portugese Rose' this week :help: 

Lynda


----------



## artona

Hi Lynda

Conil - nice area


stew


----------



## Zebedee

savannah said:


> I have to confess ............ last night I found FIVE Ferrero Rocher in the van and I stuffed all FIVE in less than five minutes !!!!!!
> Lynda


What do they put in them to make them so addictive Lynda? Nearly as bad as Pringles.

*Artona* Just to report - no change!


----------



## Spacerunner

14.75 stone down to 14.25 stone. If I can keep this up I shall have disappeared by Easter 2018!


----------



## savannah

Hey....well done Spacerunner.......but do try not to disappear  
Lynda


----------



## 88781

I'm getting bigger!.after recently catching a glimpse of myself in the mirror wearing nought but my birthday suit, I realised that contrary to my recent fears, it was not my manhood shrinking but my belly expanding, obscuring my view of the little fellow. With mixed emotions of relief and disgust, I bought a rowing machine to solve my growing problem. This purchase in itself was cathartic, leaving me with a feeling that half the battle was already won. (A feeling that reminded me of my school days; when my perception was that creating a revision timetable was the greater part of the task of revising.)

So began the exercise, my initial enthusiasm resulting in a resemblance to a demented Viking. In order to measure my progress, if the expected visual weight loss were not enough, the machine is fitted with a little widget that measures, among other things, calories burned. I proudly announce to Mrs MnD that my efforts resulted in 39 calories being dissipated from gut to ether, to be told with much amusement, (and lack of support!), that this only equates to about half a digestive biscuit, and a plain one at that!

Now my question is this to any here that row or use these devices: there is also a “Strokes per Minute” reading on said widget, so how many strokes per minute is regarded as acceptable or normal in order to attain a level of exercise that may reach the heady heights of burning off, say, a chocolate hob-nob, without resulting in adverse coronary effects?

Perhaps I should take it back and buy a treadmill, can you fit them under the bed to gather dust in the same way?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hmm, this thread has gone suspiciously quiet :wink: 

Despite the disappointments of recent weeks, where my early weight loss was reversed, I'm back to where I was a little while ago (I think).

So, however many days / weeks it is, weight lost: 7lbs.

Onwards and downwards ... :? 

Gerald


----------



## julie798

*weight loss*

Well' in my case , its a no go i'm useless


----------



## Spacerunner

I'm happy to report that my total weight loss now stands at 9 lbs. I'm quite happy with my progress as the only steps I have taken is to cut out all between meals eating and to have man-sized salads ( and I mean BIG) which I find really satisfying.


----------



## julie798

*well done*

Well done, thats the best way to do it, i wish i could summands up the will power, every night when I pour a drink, i think about it, then think tomorrow


----------



## artona

Hi

Shona and I are celebrating today. We have lost over 1.25 stone betwen us since we started. Our Euramobil says thankyou :lol: :lol: 

Stew


----------



## savannah

Hey....WELL DONE you two.....thats really great  
I have been a little bit lax lately what with visiting daughter etc ( we just HAD to eat/drink out at various restaurants :lol: )
BUT, have just weighed this morning and have lost another kilo so thats 6 and a half kilos since starting......I think thats about a STONE...so I am well pleased with that.
Onwards and Downwards.......

Lynda


----------



## artona

Hi

Well done Lynda, great news. 

We are still eating but we have really made concerned efforts to eat the right thing. The great news and this is both concerning and fantastic - if we have fish and chips we still lose weight. 

I think its because we now share a large plaice and chips rather than having a portion each. We also share that one portion with Jessica rather than buying one for her as well and then sharing what she can't eat.

There is also more dosh left in our pocket so more calories are lost carrying it about :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Forgot to update yesterday: I lost another pound in the week, so the total now is 8lbs lost.

Like Stew, I'm not so much cutting back on how much I eat, but watching what I eat, and trying to eat more healthily.

Well done on your losses, John, Stew and Shona, and especially Lynda  Onwards and downwards!

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

We are still plodding away. Almost a stone each now. Feeling much more energetic and less tired. For us we have taken the approach that its best to lose slower and to take note of weights seen for a few days rather than sudden drops.

Not really cut anything out other than sugar but we have got used to smaller portions. I no longer drink 20 mugs of coffee a day with two spoons of sugar in per day, more like 10 small cups with sweetner now.

Less processed meat products, more fresh meet from butchers, especially these Yorkshire ones. The choice yesterday was fantastic and much cheaper than the south

stew


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Well done to you both, you're definately taking the right approach - the weight's far more likely to stay off if you lose it slowly, as you get used to smaller portion sizes.
You may want to think about drinking a bit more water than coffee; a brew's fine but remember caffeine is a diuretic which'll dehydrate you. Try water with a touch of fruit juice if plain water's boring!
And the big one to remember, if you feel hungry, have a glass of water, a lot of the time it's actually dehydration, not hunger you're feeling, surprising as that may that sound.
Finally to end the sermon, always remember the exercise, you don't have to run. A good march will burn lots of calories, remember to swing those arms!!! If you're not very mobile, static core exercise, pointing & flexing toes, tensing & relaxing leg muscles etc - it all helps.

You're also doing the right thing concentrating on more fresh foods, you then control the amount of salt, added fat etc!

Keep it up, you're doing a great job. 
:thumbright:


----------

